# Richt and the hot seat



## justus3131 (Jul 11, 2009)

How many more losing games to the Gators will it take for Coach Richt to be on the hot seat?  Especially like last year.  Don't get me wrong, I want him to stay, in fact I'm still upset that Ray Goff left.


----------



## bullgator (Jul 11, 2009)

Why would he be in the hot seat for losing to a team that went on to win the whole shootin match .


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 11, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Why would he be in the hot seat for losing to a team that went on to win the whole shootin match .



Or be on the hot seat for averaging 10 wins a year and consistently a top 10 team  This kind of talk absolutely gets under my skin. YES ALL DAWG FANS WANT A NC! But it is not "owed" to us in any way, shape, or form. The ONLY reason I see that he could be put on the hot seat is because of his loyalty to his coaching staff. This year is make it or break it for WM. If the defense has another poor showing, then I look for CMR to take Willie out of the equation. If he doesn't, then I can see him being on the hot seat


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 11, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Or be on the hot seat for averaging 10 wins a year and consistently a top 10 team  This kind of talk absolutely gets under my skin. YES ALL DAWG FANS WANT A NC! But it is not "owed" to us in any way, shape, or form. The ONLY reason I see that he could be put on the hot seat is because of his loyalty to his coaching staff. This year is make it or break it for WM. If the defense has another poor showing, then I look for CMR to take Willie out of the equation. If he doesn't, then I can see him being on the hot seat



Well said Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Or be on the hot seat for averaging 10 wins a year and consistently a top 10 team  This kind of talk absolutely gets under my skin. YES ALL DAWG FANS WANT A NC! But it is not "owed" to us in any way, shape, or form. The ONLY reason I see that he could be put on the hot seat is because of his loyalty to his coaching staff. This year is make it or break it for WM. If the defense has another poor showing, then I look for CMR to take Willie out of the equation. If he doesn't, then I can see him being on the hot seat


 

Because it's College Football in the SEC, not NASCAR. Look at it from a different perspective, if Richt were let go what college do you think would hire him based on his record for the last 10 years?


----------



## PWalls (Jul 11, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Or be on the hot seat for averaging 10 wins a year and consistently a top 10 team



Because college football is a fickle business. Fans, boosters, alumni love you when you are on top. They forget all of that when you are not still on top. He is a good coach and while I don't like the Dawgs, I do like him. Unfortunately, I think the fans/alumni/boosters are now tired of just having a "good" season. They want him to take it up one more notch to a "great" season. That means SEC title and a National Championship. Another loss this year to Florida and GaTech will definitely be a bad thing for Richt. They may not give him the chance to reduce his coach loyalties and may go straight for him.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 11, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Because it's College Football in the SEC, not NASCAR. Look at it from a different perspective, if Richt were let go what college do you think would hire him based on his record for the last 10 years?



Well let's rephrase that question....what college WOULDN'T hire him if he was let go after his record the last 10 years? There are a few that are set with the HCs, but I bet about 110 schools would want him. Not many HCs out there are putting up the same numbers as he is as far as wins go


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 11, 2009)

PWalls said:


> Because college football is a fickle business. Fans, boosters, alumni love you when you are on top. They forget all of that when you are not still on top. He is a good coach and while I don't like the Dawgs, I do like him. Unfortunately, I think the fans/alumni/boosters are now tired of just having a "good" season. They want him to take it up one more notch to a "great" season. That means SEC title and a National Championship. Another loss this year to Florida and GaTech will definitely be a bad thing for Richt. They may not give him the chance to reduce his coach loyalties and may go straight for him.



You're right, if he loses to Tech for the 2nd time in his career, it would be the final touch on his time in Athens  The problem with the fans/alumni/boosters you mention is the fact that they have been spoiled by CMR. When a 10 win season is only good and not great, I think you are still a top notch program. There are a TON of schools that haven't had a 10 win season in YEARS  You can't smell the roses if you ain't close to the garden. I promise you that if CMR keeps punching out 10 win seasons, we WILL play in the BCS NCG before long


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Well let's rephrase that question....what college WOULDN'T hire him if he was let go after his record the last 10 years? There are a few that are set with the HCs, but I bet about 110 schools would want him. Not many HCs out there are putting up the same numbers as he is as far as wins go


 

Ummmm,,,,,,,Stoops holds the record, difference is what accompanies his 10+ win seasons.

 OU won the 2000 national championship, played for two more and captured six Big 12 South crowns and six Big 12 titles. Oklahoma has spent 24 weeks at No. 1. 

No comparison between the two coaches. It isn't enough to get on the merry go round, you have to reach for the golden ring occasionally to cap off the resume.

Don't get me wrong, Mark Richt is an outstanding person, and a very good coach, but not being able to capitalize on the talent he has had over the last ten years, whether it was Bobo or Martinez's fault or not, still reflects on his ability as a manager. When you're the HC the buck stops there, and that is what a hiring college will look at, the whole picture, not just a win record. If he can't manage his sub-coaches then that reflects poorly on him.


----------



## jdgator (Jul 11, 2009)

Let me put it this way: If Meyer won it all again, collected the NC title, and went on to the pros, I'd be happy to see the dawgs fire CMR so we could take him.


----------



## justus3131 (Jul 11, 2009)

The question remains, will the power brokers @ Ga continue  to allow their coach a pass notwithstanding winning 10 games a year, if he can only beat the Gators  20 percent of the time?  I think not.


----------



## bukhuntr (Jul 11, 2009)

NC opportunities are alot luck.  UGA has been in the mix.  Remember 2002, 13-1.  UGA would have beat anyone at the end of the year in 2007, just didn't get the chance to play.   Had UT managed to lose one of the 3 nailbiters down the stretch, UGA would have played for the SEC and thumped a beat up LSU team, then went on to thump the pretenders that are OSU.


----------



## PWalls (Jul 11, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I promise you that if CMR keeps punching out 10 win seasons, we WILL play in the BCS NCG before long



I agree that a 10 win season puts you in the running for one. But it doesn't get you there. Too many 10 win seasons and no NC means you can get to the dance, but you don't go home with the prom queen. That is a "failure" in of itself.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 12, 2009)

PWalls said:


> I agree that a 10 win season puts you in the running for one. But it doesn't get you there. Too many 10 win seasons and no NC means you can get to the dance, but you don't go home with the prom queen. That is a "failure" in of itself.



Funny analogy...problem is, we haven't had that luck to get to the dance yet. That is what I was referring to. If we had the luck in '07, no doubt we take it home. If he keeps winning 10 games, the luck will finally fall our direction and we will be there


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't think UGA needs a NC, they just need to beat Florida.  That's what the original poster was saying, even though he was doing it as a jab at UGA.

Let's face it, Donnan got canned because he went 7-4 or 8-3.  Not terrible years, but those 3 or 4 losses were to Tennessee, Florida, Auburn, and Georgia Tech (in his last 3 years.)

Richt has done very well against Auburn.  He has beaten Florida once.  He has definitely taken care of business against Tech, which looks like it will get tougher in the coming years.  He has been ok against Tennessee, but the 2 losses in 2006 and 2007 were huge.

I personally don't think Richt is on the hot seat at all.  It'll be interesting to see what advances Auburn and Tennessee make in the next 2 years because if Richt continues to lose to Florida then also finds himself struggling with those other 3 teams, the seat will really start to warm up.  I think that's at least 3 years away, though.


----------



## justus3131 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Georgia jab*

"I don't think UGA needs a NC, they just need to beat Florida.  That's what the original poster was saying, even though he was doing it as a jab at UGa."



I have to admit that I was taking a little shot at UGa with my question.  After all, I am old enough to have been a Gator fan for the many years of suffering from the annual humiliation at the hands of Vince Dooley.  He didn't just beat UF, he took pleasure in embarrassing the Gator Nation.  I have particularly enjoyed this series since 1990, and now the series is almost even since the inception of the SEC in 1933.  Go Gators.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 12, 2009)

Bunch of Tech and Fla fans talkin' bout our coach ... what a joke.  Ya'll wish there was controversy.  There is very little unrest in the Bulldog nation.  We believe in Mark and I think he will bring it all home in the next 5 years.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Bunch of Tech and Fla fans talkin' bout our coach ... what a joke. Ya'll wish there was controversy. There is very little unrest in the Bulldog nation. We believe in Mark and I think he will bring it all home in the next 5 years.


 
Or the next 5, or the next...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2009)

Well, Richt's wife is back in school, working towards a Nursing Degree, so if all else fails they will have something to fall back on..


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 12, 2009)

Why is it that it's only rival fans who like to say Richt is on the hot seat and very rarely UGA folk? Seems to always be Bammers and Gators leading the charge.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Why is it that it's only rival fans who like to say Richt is on the hot seat and very rarely UGA folk? Seems to always be Bammers and Gators leading the charge.


 
So says you. Tell you what, we'll keep all of the screen shots this season so we can offer them up as a reminder next year this time. UGA are the worst bunch of fair weather fans I have ever seen. First loss of the season they'll be calling for heads to roll.


----------



## kevina (Jul 12, 2009)

CMR is a good coach, but the Loyalty to a non producing assistant coach could be his downfall. It all depends how hard headed CMR is when the real heat is directed at one of his assistant coaches.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 12, 2009)

All I can say is Go Dawgs!!! Im pretty sure that CMR wants to beat UF more than we want him to. So that being said there is alot luck in CF or any sport. So since 1990 UF has had our number that being said alot of those games could have went either way. Last years thumping we received from UF was a discrace. But at least UF went on to win a NC. The one from GT was even worse. Alabama hurt too!! I see that with a little luck on UGA side we probably would be talking about something else! Last years losses were the hardest on me personaly [not because we were pre season#1] because three of those games we just quit playing. I think the CS learned a valuble leason with hype last year thats all it is! The Bulldogs were an undisipline team last year and a very beat up team. The injury we had killed us!!! I have no dought to CMR coaching ability what so ever. The great part of this story is CMR aint happy with 10 wins neither. If the leader is hungry it will consume the team. So on with it!! Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## bullgator (Jul 12, 2009)

Most Gator fans aren't saying anything negative about CMR. The question has some merit, although I've already stated I don't see the reason for questioning is sucess.

Now, about all the negative Tebow and Meyer going to Notre Dame threads.............


----------



## bnew17 (Jul 12, 2009)

getting rid of CMR would be about the stupidest thing UGA could do


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2009)

bnew17 said:


> getting rid of CMR would be about the stupidest thing UGA could do


 
Funny, I thought keeping Bobo was.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 12, 2009)

Off the top of my head I believe CMR has only won 2 ballgames against UF and he hasn’t been run off yet. So I don't see anything happening to him in the near future if he keeps winning a lot of ballgames despite if he loses to UF or not. CMR’s future will be decided in Knoxville. If Tennessee can put about a 3 game win streak against UGA and Florida does the same. You might as well stick a fork in CMR he is done. It might not event take that long. I also don’t rule out CMR making a move to Miami.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> So says you. Tell you what, we'll keep all of the screen shots this season so we can offer them up as a reminder next year this time. UGA are the worst bunch of fair weather fans I have ever seen. First loss of the season they'll be calling for heads to roll.



Speaking of fair weather fans....I don't recall but about 5 Bama fans around here last year....One good year and hear they come......hmmmm


----------



## kevina (Jul 12, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Speaking of fair weather fans....I don't recall but about 5 Bama fans around here last year....One good year and hear they come......hmmmm



Me
Scooter
Blue Iron
Fairhope
Rh Bama
Crimson


I know I missed some?


RTR!!


----------



## sleeze (Jul 12, 2009)

If Florida and GT can beat UGA the next 3 years, i can see Mark Richtum  being shown the door............10 wins or not.

Richt is really not in the hot seat as of yet.  Most UGA fans are happy with the guy.  And quite frankly they can keep him as long as they want.  

I pretty much agree with good ole Scooter on this subject.  

Should be a thread called "Willie Martinez and the Hot Seat".  Because he is truly the one that should be worried about his job.


----------



## chadair (Jul 12, 2009)

jdgator said:


> Let me put it this way: If Meyer won it all again, collected the NC title, and went on to the pros, I'd be happy to see the dawgs fire CMR so we could take him.



Now way Jd, I wouldn't want him. He has done nothing for me personally that would make me want him at UF. EVER!!
 Richts is a fine man, but of short of gimmicks, he lacks the ability to motivate is players for big games.



Gatorb said:


> I wouldn't....
> 
> He's had as good of talent or better as UF many years since he's been there. And hasn't been able to get it done all the way. He's a good coach. I'm not really looking for good...I'd want another coach that goes for the jugular every time out on the field. Who has a fire about him and his fire is passed down through the assistant coaches and players. A coach that has a unique system that wins...
> 
> Richt is good....good for Athens...Lets keep him north.


Well said



MudDucker said:


> Bunch of Tech and Fla fans talkin' bout our coach ... what a joke.  Ya'll wish there was controversy.  There is very little unrest in the Bulldog nation.  We believe in Mark and I think he will bring it all home in the next 5 years.



the last thing I want for uga is to have a coaching "controversy". And I doubt u will find a single gator fan who wishes they did


----------



## Bruz (Jul 12, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> I wouldn't....
> 
> He's had as good of talent or better as UF many years since he's been there. And hasn't been able to get it done all the way. He's a good coach. I'm not really looking for good...I'd want another coach that goes for the jugular every time out on the field. Who has a fire about him and his fire is passed down through the assistant coaches and players. A coach that has a unique system that wins...
> 
> Richt is good....good for Athens...Lets keep him north.



Gatorb,

I believe something has deluded your noodle. Let's go back over the past 5 seasons and compare the OL and DL from the Lizards and the Dawgs......In skill positions we were as good or better some years but NOT on the line where the game is won and lost.

Robert


----------



## sleeze (Jul 12, 2009)

Bruz said:


> Gatorb,
> 
> I believe something has deluded your noodle. Let's go back over the past 5 seasons and compare the OL and DL from the Lizards and the Dawgs......In skill positions we were as good or better some years but NOT on the line where the game is won and lost.
> 
> Robert



I disagree.  The mutts have had just as much talent on the Lines, too.

I think the Gators just get "coached up better".


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 12, 2009)

Personally, I think CMR is a good coach and he seems to be doing a heck of a job recruiting for 2010 class. The problem with the coaches in the SEC is that the SEC has had dominant teams for the last 5-7 years with 4 national titles. If you are in one of the high profile SEC schools and you are not part of the talk at the end of the year your supporters will look for reasons to get rid of you. NCs have become an expectation for the fans of select SEC schools and if the coach cannot produce he will be shown the door. The SEC is a huge business with huge payouts to the schools and those that are not contenders will be watching the checkbooks of those that do contend continue to get larger.


----------



## kevina (Jul 12, 2009)

Again, IMO CMR is a good coach and recruiter. I cannot understand why all the DAWG fans have turned on him


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't think the injuries are to be put on Coach Van's shoulders...he is a great coach with tons of knowledge on lifting and conditioning and I can assure you he takes all the proper precautions during off season workouts. I truly believe we were just hit with the bug last season, with freak accidents left and right. 

I agree with Sleeze too, Big Willy is the only coach who I think should be fearing his job at this point. And I would probably put Fabris in there with him as well. He coaches DEs and special teams...2 of our WORST areas last year


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 12, 2009)

This is a great thread with some pretty good debating here.

I'll offer up my two cents.  Personally, I think the seat is hot for Martinez and it's getting increasingly warm for Bobo.  I agree with Smoke that this is Martinez's last chance.  If the defense doesn't look A LOT better this year, Martinez is gone.  Period.  He has to be.  There have just been way too many times that the defense, despite being loaded with talent, looked completely outclassed by teams that shouldn't have been able to do that to them.

We have had to watch our D show up and look as if they were being caught completely by surprise.  We can count on at least two games every season where they look as if they didn't even practice the week prior.  Martinez's soft, wait and see style D, has never been popular among Dawg fans and it has reached critical mass.  

To me, Willie is thebiggest problem but Fabris and Jancek should be on canned as well.

Bobo is another story.  I really don't know what runs through the guy's head sometimes.  Even with the players that we have, we can count on him to get into a groove of up the middle, up the middle, up thew middle, punt, at least once a game.  Sometimes he comes out of it.  Sometimes not.  Having said all that, I don't think the seat is nearly as hot for him as it is for Martinez.  He just hasn't been at it long enough for it to be that way yet.  I do know that he started to lose me in the Bama game.  it was like AJ didn't exist.  There is also no way that he can explain continuing to start Trip Chandler, despite the fact that he couldn't catch a cold.  Assuming that it was his call of course.

Now we get to the interesting part.  If WM gives us more of the same this year and Coach Richt still stands behind him, then the seat will start getting a hot for him.  How could it not?  

The only complaints that I have with Coach Richt are, the fact that he hasn't canned Martinez already, we don't have special teams coach and don't seem to put nearly enough emphasis on that phase of the game, and the often mentioned motivation issue.  There was simply no excuse for the way that we played against S.C. and Tennersay in '07.  It was absolutly mind boggling.  The team looked asleep in both of those games.  I understand that Tennessee was pumped and had their backs against the wall and Fulmer was coaching to save his job.  I get that side of the equation, but that doesn't account for our pitiful performance.  What a lot of Dawgs forget is that we looked the exact same way against Vandy and were one forced fumble away for going 0 for the state of Tennessee for the second time in two years.  We won and the season changed completely but I do wonder what might have happened had we lost.  The motivation issue has to be addressed.  We have too much talent to just give games away to inferior teams a la the above mentioned games and Vandy and Kentucky in '06.  We could go back even farther like Tennessee in '04.  No way that Vowel team should have beaten us.

I for one, think we could kill two birds with one stone here.  Can Martinez and get CMR his Erk Russel.  Get a firey motivator who can coach defense.  Problem solved.  We have got to learn from Meyer about the importance of special teams.  There is just no excuse for sluffing that off and not being able to kick the ball in bounds.

I do have to say that I'm a little perplexed at the way fans of other teams so often mention "gimmicks."  In one breath they talk about how CMR can't get his team motivated and tha is a fair criticism.  But in the next sentence they criticise him for using "gimmicks" e.g. the Blackouts and the end zone celebration against UF.  I don't understand.  Sounds to me like they are going to bash the guy regardless of what he does.  If I've missed something where that's concerned yall feel free to straighten me out.  Two of the three times we did the black jersey thing we won.  I maintain that UF fans are just mad about the end zone celebration so they call it a "gimmick" because it still burns their butts that we had the audacity to get out of what they perceive is our "place."   I think that if Meyer or Saban or whoever did  something similar, it would be hailed as brilliant and good motivating.  Again, I'm just an average guy so feel free to straighten meout if I've run this off in the ditch.

Finally, it never fails to amaze how the fans of other teams concern themselves with OUR coaching situation.  I see something about this on here nearly once a week it seems like.  There is a fan of some other SEC team talking about CMR and arguing all the reasons why we shouldn't be happy with him.  This is a bit strange to me as I really couldn't care less who any their coaches are and really don't spend a whole lot of time thinking about whether or not they are satisfied, dissatisfied, or indifferent about their coach.  

Sorry for the long post but I LOVE talking football and I have tendancy to get long winded when doing so.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 12, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Speaking of fair weather fans....I don't recall but about 5 Bama fans around here last year....One good year and hear they come......hmmmm



I agree.  We have the die hards of course who will be here regardless but their numbers did seem to swell didn't they?  Not that it makes much difference to me.  I know who was here from the beginning supporting their team no matter what and I don't take Johnny Come Lately big mouths seriously.  How can I?  That's like people who root for Miami and then jump on the LSU bandwagon, all the while swearing that they were there all along and having the audacity or ignorance to question the fanhood of others.  Sorry, I couldn't resist.

I will say that I'm a bit dissapointed in some of my fellow Dawgs on this forum.  I guess now we know who stays and faces the fire and who heads for the hills when things get a little unpleasant.

Anybody seen "DawgPound?"


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 12, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> good post in all that....and i about agree with all of it...i left this part about why other fans talk about the uga coach....i think you answered it with your last sentence....I'm the same way- I LOVE talking college football...just happen to live up here in NE Georgia....most the talk is UGA football...i like talking Football so ill talk uga football....
> 
> I think its less our "concern" for the uga program and rather (at least for me) just plain fun talking about it.



I hear ya.  I know that is the case with you and a few others.  However, I suspect that there is, shall we say, less benign motivation for some others.

Man I love college football!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jul 12, 2009)

It would be foolish for UGA to give Richt the boot in the near future.  I'm a Bama fan and would love to have the success Richt has brought to UGA for the past decade..Richt is a good coach and he has the ability to win a NC just as much as Saban, Myers, or Miles...Man, that was painfull stating that 



ROLL TIDE !!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 12, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> This is a great thread with some pretty good debating here.
> 
> I'll offer up my two cents.  Personally, I think the seat is hot for Martinez and it's getting increasingly warm for Bobo.  I agree with Smoke that this is Martinez's last chance.  If the defense doesn't look A LOT better this year, Martinez is gone.  Period.  He has to be.  There have just been way too many times that the defense, despite being loaded with talent, looked completely outclassed by teams that shouldn't have been able to do that to them.
> 
> ...



Great post Brad. You nailed that one.



South GA Dawg said:


> I agree.  We have the die hards of course who will be here regardless but their numbers did seem to swell didn't they?  Not that it makes much difference to me.  I know who was here from the beginning supporting their team no matter what and I don't take Johnny Come Lately big mouths seriously.  How can I?  That's like people who root for Miami and then jump on the LSU bandwagon, all the while swearing that they were there all along and having the audacity or ignorance to question the fanhood of others.  Sorry, I couldn't resist.
> 
> I will say that I'm a bit dissapointed in some of my fellow Dawgs on this forum.  I guess now we know who stays and faces the fire and who heads for the hills when things get a little unpleasant.
> 
> Anybody seen "DawgPound?"



It is quite baffling that the DP disappeared as soon as ol' Commy did.... Interesting....



South GA Dawg said:


> I hear ya.  I know that is the case with you and a few others.  However, I suspect that there is, shall we say, less benign motivation for some others.
> 
> *Man I love college football*!



Amen to that bro!!! What we got?? 6 weeks or so? I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 12, 2009)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> It would be foolish for UGA to give Richt the boot in the near future.  I'm a Bama fan and would love to have the success Richt has brought to UGA for the past decade..Richt is a good coach and he has the ability to win a NC just as much as Saban, Myers, or Miles...Man, that was painfull stating that
> 
> 
> 
> ROLL TIDE !!!!



Man it's great to see a good, unbiased opinion coming from a rival team!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 12, 2009)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> It would be foolish for UGA to give Richt the boot in the near future.  I'm a Bama fan and would love to have the success Richt has brought to UGA for the past decade..Richt is a good coach and he has the ability to win a NC just as much as Saban, Myers, or Miles...Man, that was painfull stating that
> 
> 
> 
> ROLL TIDE !!!!



I salute you for your objectivity sir.


----------



## sleeze (Jul 12, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I hear ya.  I know that is the case with you and a few others.  However, I suspect that there is, shall we say, less benign motivation for some others.
> 
> Man I love college football!





Gatorb said:


> good post in all that....and i about agree with all of it...i left this part about why other fans talk about the uga coach....i think you answered it with your last sentence....I'm the same way- I LOVE talking college football...just happen to live up here in NE Georgia....most the talk is UGA football...i like talking Football so ill talk uga football....
> 
> I think its less our "concern" for the uga program and rather (at least for me) just plain fun talking about it.



I feel the same way as Gatorb.  I love talking College Football.  When i am amongst gator fans i will talk mostly Gator Football.  Same way with the dog fans.  Their are obviously a lot of dog fans on here so i will talk Bulldog football just to talk about College football in general.

I can always start a thread about how FSwho's blooby bowden needs to stay as long as he can.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 12, 2009)

sleeze said:


> I feel the same way as Gatorb.  I love talking College Football.  When i am amongst gator fans i will talk mostly Gator Football.  Same way with the dog fans.  Their are obviously a lot of dog fans on here so i will talk Bulldog football just to talk about College football in general.
> 
> I can always start a thread about how FSwho's blooby bowden needs to stay as long as he can.



Oh I know Eric.  You can be sure that I wasn't talking about you, Gatorb, Stacy, or BG.  Never known yall to harp on this.  There are some who seem pretty obsessed with it though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Speaking of fair weather fans....I don't recall but about 5 Bama fans around here last year....One good year and hear they come......hmmmm


 
You can't lay that tag on me. I bleed crimson..

Howdy SGD, bout time you showed up..


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You can't lay that tag on me. I bleed crimson..
> 
> Howdy SGD, bout time you showed up..



I know right?  Day late and a dollar short.  Story of my life.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I know right? Day late and a dollar short. Story of my life.


 
Well, at least you're not a coach short,,,,,,,,,,yet.....


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Well, at least you're not a coach short,,,,,,,,,,yet.....



Well if yall have yall's way I might be soon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well if yall have yall's way I might be soon.


 
I don't want my way, really, I think Richt is a good coach, but as we have said before, he needs to do a little less bringing them to Jesus and have a little more come to Jesus with those boys. At least the off season antics haven't been occurring this summer. Perhaps that is a good sign that he has put his foot down and is preparing for war...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I don't want my way, really, I think Richt is a good coach, but as we have said before, he needs to do a little less bringing them to Jesus and have a little more come to Jesus with those boys. At least the off season antics haven't been occurring this summer. Perhaps that is a good sign that he has put his foot down and is preparing for war...



Now I agree with that.  I appreciate the fact that he takes seriously his responsibility to try and make good men out of the boys.  But he needs to be careful that he isn't doing it to the detriment of the team.  

If you truly care about your players, you don't falter in putting your foot in their backsides when necessary.  To not do that is to fail them in my opinion.


----------



## centerc (Jul 12, 2009)

The AD has already put him on the hot seat this year with the schedule. If they loose to Okla ST And mess around and not show up VS South Carolina then get thumped by Fla they will cut him loose before the season is over. Look what happened to Tubberville at AU and he went 13-0 a few years ago.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2009)

centerc said:


> The AD has already put him on the hot seat this year with the schedule. If they loose to Okla ST And mess around and not show up VS South Carolina then get thumped by Fla they will cut him loose before the season is over. Look what happened to Tubberville at AU and he went 13-0 a few years ago.


 
Tubberville quit, under violations of contract negotiations that a certain meddling alumni violated. When he renegotiated a couple of years ago he specifically had that privilage with full pay out put in his new contract.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 12, 2009)

centerc said:


> The AD has already put him on the hot seat this year with the schedule. If they loose to Okla ST And mess around and not show up VS South Carolina then get thumped by Fla they will cut him loose before the season is over. Look what happened to Tubberville at AU and he went 13-0 a few years ago.



I just don't see them cutting him loose anytime soon much less in the middle of the season. He is not the problem, it is one or two of the staff that will be cut loose. My advice is not to follow the Tubberville lead and let them go midway throught the season. That killed what little hope they had to make something out of nothing last year.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 12, 2009)

centerc said:


> The AD has already put him on the hot seat this year with the schedule. If they loose to Okla ST And mess around and not show up VS South Carolina then get thumped by Fla they will cut him loose before the season is over. Look what happened to Tubberville at AU and he went 13-0 a few years ago.



Doubtful. Tubbs was a whole different ballgame


----------



## x-mark (Jul 13, 2009)

PWalls said:


> Because college football is a fickle business. Fans, boosters, alumni love you when you are on top. They forget all of that when you are not still on top. He is a good coach and while I don't like the Dawgs, I do like him. Unfortunately, I think the fans/alumni/boosters are now tired of just having a "good" season. They want him to take it up one more notch to a "great" season. That means SEC title and a National Championship. Another loss this year to Florida and GaTech will definitely be a bad thing for Richt. They may not give him the chance to reduce his coach loyalties and may go straight for him.



yup, Just ask at Tommy Tubberville.

The guy beat Bama 5 or 6 years in a row.  And got axed.

Or take Phil Fulmer, he one a National championship and played in the SEC championship just 2 years ago.  And got the ax.

The SEC is a fickle mistress.


----------



## justus3131 (Jul 13, 2009)

There is not a lot of difference in the talent signed by Al, Ga, Fl, LSU, but there is significant differences in coaching philosophies and techniques.  Ga., is lacking when compared to the other three and will consistently come up short which will ultimately be Richt's downfall.  His laid back attitude may be good for recruiting but not for game motivation/ preparation.  Again, I hope he stays at  GA.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> The only complaints that I have with Coach Richt are, the fact that he hasn't canned Martinez already, we don't have special teams coach and don't seem to put nearly enough emphasis on that phase of the game, and the often mentioned motivation issue.  There was simply no excuse for the way that we played against S.C. and Tennersay in '07.  It was absolutly mind boggling.  The team looked asleep in both of those games.  I understand that Tennessee was pumped and had their backs against the wall and Fulmer was coaching to save his job.  I get that side of the equation, but that doesn't account for our pitiful performance.  What a lot of Dawgs forget is that we looked the exact same way against Vandy and were one forced fumble away for going 0 for the state of Tennessee for the second time in two years.  We won and the season changed completely but I do wonder what might have happened had we lost.  The motivation issue has to be addressed.  We have too much talent to just give games away to inferior teams a la the above mentioned games and Vandy and Kentucky in '06.  We could go back even farther like Tennessee in '04.  No way that Vowel team should have beaten us.



very true.  gotta beat the teams you should beat and be competitive in the tough games.  you'll slip up and win some of them.




South GA Dawg said:


> We have got to learn from Meyer about the importance of special teams.  There is just no excuse for sluffing that off and not being able to kick the ball in bounds.




100%.  A few of us were talking about this at church yesterday.  My buddy (Florida fan) said the only thing Meyer really coaches in practice is special teams and the starters have to try out to get on special teams.  This happens to be an area that the Jackets have to get a lot better in, too.


----------



## kevina (Jul 13, 2009)

x-mark said:


> yup, Just ask at Tommy Tubberville.
> 
> The guy beat Bama 5 or 6 years in a row.  And got axed.
> 
> ...



Tubbs did not get axed Tubbs walked away with pay due to the breach of contract on Aubums part. Tubbs contract stated that he had to be notified prior to any Aubum folks going out and talking or recruiting another coach. The notification did not happen. Aubum got caught. Tubbs walks with a FAT check from Aubum.

TUBBS DID NOT GET AXED!


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 13, 2009)

justus3131 said:


> There is not a lot of difference in the talent signed by Al, Ga, Fl, LSU, but there is significant differences in coaching philosophies and techniques.



You forgot UT in your talent list. Matter of fact one of the schools you have mentioned above is actually ranked lower signing 4 and 5 star talent since 2002. Wonder who that could be? hmmmmm


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 13, 2009)

kevina said:


> Tubbs did not get axed Tubbs walked away with pay due to the breach of contract on Aubums part. Tubbs contract stated that he had to be notified prior to any Aubum folks going out and talking or recruiting another coach. The notification did not happen. Aubum caught caught. Tubbs walks with a FAT check from Aubum.
> 
> TUBBS DID NOT GET AXED!



exactly.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 13, 2009)

Scooter - Tune into Finebaum after your beloved Tide got beat by Utah and listen to people bash the 4 million dollar man before you come at us with this fair weather stuff. The Tide have gone through 5 head coaches in the last decade (no, I didn't count Joe Kines)...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 13, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Scooter - Tune into Finebaum after your beloved Tide got beat by Utah and listen to people bash the 4 million dollar man before you come at us with this fair weather stuff. The Tide have gone through 5 head coaches in the last decade (no, I didn't count Joe Kines)...


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> There was simply no excuse for the way that we played against S.C. in '07.
> 
> This is a bit strange to me as I really couldn't care less who any their coaches are and really don't spend a whole lot of time thinking about whether or not they are satisfied, dissatisfied, or indifferent about their coach.




1st The excuse was we were better

2nd, we all know you have a darth visor fettish


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 13, 2009)

irishleprechaun said:


> 1st The excuse was we were better
> 
> 2nd, we all know you have a darth visor fettish



I seem to remember him having a thing for Fulmer as well. Wish I had a nickel everytime he mention Fulmer and tar and feather.


----------



## justus3131 (Jul 13, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> You forgot UT in your talent list. Matter of fact one of the schools you have mentioned above is actually ranked lower signing 4 and 5 star talent since 2002. Wonder who that could be? hmmmmm



I didn't forget UT, I meant to just mention the top four teams in the conference.  Rating of talent as either a 3,4, or 5 star recruit is overblown and an invalid tool to analyze a class.


----------



## riprap (Jul 13, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Scooter - Tune into Finebaum after your beloved Tide got beat by Utah and listen to people bash the 4 million dollar man before you come at us with this fair weather stuff. The Tide have gone through 5 head coaches in the last decade (no, I didn't count Joe Kines)...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 13, 2009)

irishleprechaun said:


> 1st The excuse was we were better
> 
> 2nd, we all know you have a darth visor fettish



On that day yall defintely were better.  To a point.  We still dropped the game winning touchdown.  No excuse for that.

Find me a Dawg who doesn't hate Steve Spurrier and I'll show you someone who is too young to remember his time at UF.

Accubond, I never liked Fulmer.  I don't know what it was but something about that guy just disgusted me.  So shoot me.  If I had a nickel for every time you made some outrageous claim about the greatness and brilliance of that big mouth frat boy coach of yall's.........


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 13, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Scooter - Tune into Finebaum after your beloved Tide got beat by Utah and listen to people bash the 4 million dollar man before you come at us with this fair weather stuff. The Tide have gone through 5 head coaches in the last decade (no, I didn't count Joe Kines)...



Yeah they definitely have their share of fair weather types as all teams do.  Let Saint Nick get beat by Auburn, and he will at some point, and you won't believe some of the stuff you hear being said about him.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah they definitely have their share of fair weather types as all teams do.  Let Saint Nick get beat by Auburn, and he will at some point, and you won't believe some of the stuff you hear being said about him.


----------



## MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY (Jul 13, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Because it's College Football in the SEC, not NASCAR. Look at it from a different perspective, if Richt were let go what college do you think would hire him based on his record for the last 10 years?



FLORDIA STATE .;


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 13, 2009)

brownceluse said:


>



Oh I know.  I really didn't post that to try to start anything.  I was just telling the simple truth.  But you're right, they'll get their ropes and guns ready when they read that one.


----------



## MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY (Jul 13, 2009)

Let's take a poll with the games uga had last year and again this year. who do you think can do it. just remeber that anybody can be beaten any given day. so i don't think any one ahs the reason to consider cmr leaving with the schedula of games they had the past two years. and  remeber all theose years payton lost to gators.and they never won nc till  he left.  there was no talk of running phil out because  they never beat the gators with payton.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jul 13, 2009)

If UGA decides to dump Coach Richt...send him back to Tally!  

I can still remember the OC Richt days...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 13, 2009)

MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY said:


> Let's take a poll with the games uga had last year and again this year. who do you think can do it. just remeber that anybody can be beaten any given day. so i don't think any one ahs the reason to consider cmr leaving with the schedula of games they had the past two years. and  remeber all theose years payton lost to gators.and they never won nc till  he left.  there was no talk of running phil out because  they never beat the gators with payton.



I get the logic, but Matt Stafford is no Payton Manning and Joe Cox is no Tee Martin.


----------



## kevina (Jul 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh I know.  I really didn't post that to try to start anything.  I was just telling the simple truth.  But you're right, they'll get their ropes and guns ready when they read that one.





RTR!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 13, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I get the logic, but Matt Stafford is no Payton Manning and Joe Cox is no Tee Martin.



Cox has only attempted 58 passes in his 4 year college career so far...how can he be compared to anyone at this point?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Cox has only attempted 58 passes in his 4 year college career so far...how can he be compared to anyone at this point?



the fact that he's now a senior and has only attempted 58 passes tells me a little something...

how about this logic... Tee Martin > Matt Stafford > Joe Cox


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 13, 2009)

Cox was on the bench for three years and behind the eventual # pick in the NFL draft. I think I'll withhold judgment until there is enough data to form an educated opinion.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 13, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> the fact that he's now a senior and has only attempted 58 passes tells me a little something...
> 
> how about this logic... Tee Martin > Matt Stafford > Joe Cox





greene_dawg said:


> Cox was on the bench for three years and behind the eventual # pick in the NFL draft. I think I'll withhold judgment until there is enough data to form an educated opinion.



exactly Greene. I wouldnt expect him to have any more attempts playing behind a #1 pick. And I guess your equation is somewhat right Doc, only since Tee won a NC, Staff did not. But he never made it in the NFL, which we have yet to see from Stafford. Staff is definitely a more talented QB than Cox, but lacks the leadership qualities that I think Joe possesses.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> exactly Greene. I wouldnt expect him to have any more attempts playing behind a #1 pick. And I guess your equation is somewhat right Doc, only since Tee won a NC, Staff did not. But he never made it in the NFL, which we have yet to see from Stafford. Staff is definitely a more talented QB than Cox, but lacks the leadership qualities that I think Joe possesses.


 
That is good to hear, leadership is a good chunk of the game when you are a QB. Too bad UGA has a non-rotation policy in it's game plan and some of these underlings don't get more play time or experience leading up to their senior year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 13, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> That is good to hear, leadership is a good chunk of the game when you are a QB. Too bad UGA has a non-rotation policy in it's game plan and some of these underlings don't get more play time or experience leading up to their senior year.



I think you're probably on to something there Hugh.  A big part of what made Shockley so effective when his time came was the fact that he had been there and done a good bit already and was comfortable.  He didn't have to adjust very much.  Joe hasn't had the benefit of the playing time that DJ got but I do think he will be ahead of where a lot of new quarterbacks are when they take over.  He can run all the plays in his sleep.  I know that it's not the same as running them on Saturday but he won't have to think so much and can just react to what he sees.  I think that's a big plus.  Like Smoke said, all the players have been very vocal about the difference between him and Stafford in terms of leadership.  Stafford just didn't have it.  I'm hoping for the best.  We'll all finally know pretty soon.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 13, 2009)

kevina said:


> RTR!!



Ok Kevin, sleep tight.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 13, 2009)

As soon as they realize Saban is just one letter change from Satan it will be all over...


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 13, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> That is good to hear, leadership is a good chunk of the game when you are a QB. Too bad UGA has a non-rotation policy in it's game plan and some of these underlings don't get more play time or experience leading up to their senior year.



I bet you were calling CMR a fool when Greene and Shockley rotated for three years eh?


----------



## proside (Jul 14, 2009)

Looking at the responses from the UGA fans on this thread and many others, CMR is not even close to being on the hot seat!

They are quick to point out his winning seasons!

I guess beating Fla regular and winning NC'S is not a priority with their fan base!

I find it funny how they talk about him being a great coach and recruiter  then criticise him for being a bad judge of what a good assistant coach is.

One minute its injuries next minute its martinez or Bobo!

What if them coaches didnt have them players injured?

Bottom line is this... UGA has not had the players to win them a NC!

I know UGA  fans are going to respond with hate, but its true.

Coach's Coach and players play and UGA has not had the talent to win a NC!

If UGA goal is  to have winning seasons .....congradulations

But if UGA wants to win NC's they better start having better October's than June's!

Sorry Rex, I could not resist!!

I know I know I look good in jorts and break out the iron and yada yada yada!!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 14, 2009)

proside said:


> Looking at the responses from the UGA fans on this thread and many others, CMR is not even close to being on the hot seat!
> 
> They are quick to point out his winning seasons!
> 
> ...



I came across some good recruiting info not to long ago and I have used it a couple of time so far on this site with great success. It seems everytime of used the factual info the thread dies just alittle after my post or posters ignore the post.


Data from Signing Classes 2002-2009 (Rivals)							
Ranking.......Team......# Players.......4 stars......5 stars.....% 4/5 Stars		
4.................Florida.........180............89............22	..............61.67%		
9.................Georgia.......182............96.............9...............57.69%


 If you have some higher power recruiting service that is better than Rivals and can show the detailed difference in 3.98% now would be the time to share.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 14, 2009)

Y'all are a hoot. The only thing that I see that UGA football needs to do is become more competetive in the UF series. Considering they are the best program in the country right now, I'd say that's a pretty good goal. Richt pounds all of our other rivals (UT, GT, AU) on a pretty regular basis and puts UGA in the hunt for the SEC more often than not. We'll keep him, thanks for y'alls concern though...


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 14, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> I came across some good recruiting info not to long ago and I have used it a couple of time so far on this site with great success. It seems everytime of used the factual info the thread dies just alittle after my post or posters ignore the post.
> 
> 
> Data from Signing Classes 2002-2009 (Rivals)
> ...



Take a gander at the collumn that's headed "5 stars"...


----------



## sleeze (Jul 14, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> I came across some good recruiting info not to long ago and I have used it a couple of time so far on this site with great success. It seems everytime of used the factual info the thread dies just alittle after my post or posters ignore the post.
> 
> 
> Data from Signing Classes 2002-2009 (Rivals)
> ...



I would like to know the stats , say the last 2 to 3 years?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 14, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Cox was on the bench for three years and behind the eventual # pick in the NFL draft. I think I'll withhold judgment until there is enough data to form an educated opinion.



all I was saying was that the Stafford/Cox comparison to Manning/Martin is apples to oranges.  Martin was a better college QB than Stafford and if Stafford was starting over Cox then you have to assume Martin was a good bit better than Cox.  That's the associative property of mathematics.

I like Joe Cox and I think he'll be a good leader and he'll manage the games well.  I think UGA needs a RB to step up so they don't have to rely on Cox's arm to win them games, and they better hope to the Lord that they the defense doesn't let them fall behind early because I think they're going to have a very difficult time playing catch up.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 14, 2009)

The rumors of our demise have been greatly exagerated.  I do appreciate how concerned yall are though.  It's so good to know that we have so many of yall in our corner rooting us on.  Lol.  Jim I know you are just stirring things up a bit but I dissagree that there is a huge talent difference between us and yall.  I just don't buy it.

According to  a lot of UF fans, the talent was there during the Goff and Donnan years.  According to them it was the fact that Spurrier is a genius that the series became so one sided.  I have a hard time following this line of thinking.  If that's true, then does that mean that we started bringing in players who are WORSE when CMR came in and we started winning more games?  How does that work?  That;s what it seems like yall are saying.  If it was true that we had the talent under Goof and Donnan and Spurrier was just superior, then it only makes sense that we would have at least that same level of talent under CMR.  Taking that into consideration, it must be coaching and of late, the defense has been noticeably lacking.  So if the talent was there then, it surely must still be there now so the problem must be WM, at least to a large degree.  If yall have anything to back up the argument that we somehow managed to bring in inferior players after we started winning more games, I'm interested to hear it.  I know I think too much but it's just hard for me to simply agree when I'm presented with something that just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 14, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> all I was saying was that the Stafford/Cox comparison to Manning/Martin is apples to oranges.  Martin was a better college QB than Stafford and if Stafford was starting over Cox then you have to assume Martin was a good bit better than Cox.  That's the associative property of mathematics.
> 
> I like Joe Cox and I think he'll be a good leader and he'll manage the games well.  I think UGA needs a RB to step up so they don't have to rely on Cox's arm to win them games, and they better hope to the Lord that they the defense doesn't let them fall behind early because I think they're going to have a very difficult time playing catch up.




Understood, but the associative property of mathematics only holds true with absolutes... Right? Too many variables in something like college football.. like OL, schedule, defense, timing of injuries, etc... If your example were always correct then that would mean that Thomas Brown > Moreno or Bledsoe > Brady which we know to be false.

Stafford, despite his faults, was simply too talented to keep on the sidelines. That doesn't mean that Cox can't be just as or more effective. He'll just have to use a different skill set to get there. I'm cautiously optimistic that he can make up for his lack of arm strength with decision making and leadership, two qualities that Stafford never really showcased. Plus, the thought is that a healthy and more experienced OL will give him the time he needs and open bigger holes for the backs. Then again, he could flop too and become the next Greg Talley (God forbid). All I'm saying is that there isn't enough out there on Cox to judge him yet. As far as the Tee Martin comparison... When I've used the comparison I haven't done it in a way that compares the two QB's but to prove a point that you can lose a talented QB like Manning or Stafford and actually become a better team through some of the variables mentioned above. I think that what the other posted was saying as well but I could be wrong...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 14, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Understood, but the associative property of mathematics only holds true with absolutes... Right? Too many variables in something like college football.. like OL, schedule, defense, timing of injuries, etc... If your example were always correct then that would mean that Thomas Brown > Moreno or Bledsoe > Brady which we know to be false.
> 
> Stafford, despite his faults, was simply too talented to keep on the sidelines. That doesn't mean that Cox can't be just as or more effective. He'll just have to use a different skill set to get there. I'm cautiously optimistic that he can make up for his lack of arm strength with decision making and leadership, two qualities that Stafford never really showcased. Plus, the thought is that a healthy and more experienced OL will give him the time he needs and open bigger holes for the backs. Then again, he could flop too and become the next Greg Talley (God forbid). All I'm saying is that there isn't enough out there on Cox to judge him yet. As far as the Tee Martin comparison... When I've used the comparison I haven't done it in a way that compares the two QB's but to prove a point that you can lose a talented QB like Manning or Stafford and actually become a better team through some of the variables mentioned above. I think that what the other posted was saying as well but I could be wrong...



Great post right there.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 14, 2009)

So this thread has gone from Richt being on the hot seat to the associative properties of mathematics and QB comparisons. This thread was obviously started to get under the skin of Dawg fans and if you want to get math involved just use the old greater than, less than math and plug in the number of wins vs losses.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 14, 2009)

Come on fairhope... Have you ever in your history here at Woody's Sports Forum seen a thread that is 104 posts long involving CFB stay on topic? Don't act surprised man.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 14, 2009)

Plus, it's the offseason... We've got nothing better to do than speculate and argue.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 14, 2009)

I completely understand and agree. And without comeaux here to pick on what else are we to do?


----------



## Crimson (Jul 14, 2009)

Unless Richt starts loosing 4, 5, or 6 games a year.  He ain't going nowhere.  He doesn't loose 4,5, or 6 games a year.  I believe sooner or later he is going to get a NC.  I am going to move out of the state of Georgia when this happens because it will be unbearable.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 14, 2009)

Crimson said:


> Unless Richt starts loosing 4, 5, or 6 games a year.  He ain't going nowhere.  He doesn't loose 4,5, or 6 games a year.  I believe sooner or later he is going to get a NC.  I am going to move out of the state of Georgia when this happens because it will be unbearable.



LoL!!! And I'll move back!


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 14, 2009)

sleeze said:


> I would like to know the stats , say the last 2 to 3 years?



Last 3 years UF has signed 4 or 5 more 4 stars players and 8 more 5 star. Making the percent difference to increase somewhere around 15%. Not enough in my opinion for proside to post what he posted. Certainly not enough to lose 49-10 in last year's game. There was other variables involved.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 14, 2009)

The Dawgs haven't been able to stack recruiting classes on top of each other like UF has. We've had some good ones but not two, three, four in a row like they have. There is a talent gap. Other than Green, UGA hasn't had a WR like Harvin since Hines Ward. There is no way that Kris Durham sniffs the field at UF. I guess in short, UF has had better skill players and probably the best DC in the conference. Those are the biggest differences IMO. I think that UGA is closing the talent gap at the skill positions with last years class and the one coming in so far.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> The Dawgs haven't been able to stack recruiting classes on top of each other like UF has. We've had some good ones but not two, three, four in a row like they have. There is a talent gap. Other than Green, UGA hasn't had a WR like Harvin since Hines Ward. There is no way that Kris Durham sniffs the field at UF. I guess in short, UF has had better skill players and probably the best DC in the conference. Those are the biggest differences IMO. I think that UGA is closing the talent gap at the skill positions with last years class and the one coming in so far.


 
I somewhat agree, but also recognize that UGA is guilty of playing key players and not rotating with potentially better ones that are in the lineup. AJ Green comes to mind here. He took a back seat last year when in all honesty he is better than No Show.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I somewhat agree, but also recognize that UGA is guilty of playing key players and not rotating with potentially better ones that are in the lineup. AJ Green comes to mind here. He took a back seat last year when in all honesty he is better than No Show.



 maybe I'm missing something here.....but AJ is a WR, Knowshon was a RB  Is that not what you were trying to say here Scoot?


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I somewhat agree, but also recognize that UGA is guilty of playing key players and not rotating with potentially better ones that are in the lineup. AJ Green comes to mind here. He took a back seat last year when in all honesty he is better than No Show.



Not sure what else you wanted them to do with Green. We had a groin injury all season and still led the conference in receiving.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> maybe I'm missing something here.....but AJ is a WR, Knowshon was a RB  Is that not what you were trying to say here Scoot?


 


greene_dawg said:


> Not sure what else you wanted them to do with Green. We had a groin injury all season and still led the conference in receiving.


 
Cross positioning, rotation, AJ displayed better RB skills that No Show on many occasions. It's not rocket science, merely shallow planning.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Cross positioning, rotation, AJ displayed better RB skills that No Show on many occasions. It's not rocket science, merely shallow planning.



I guess you could have a point here, but I'm not really a fan of it. AJ being a freshman with a bad groin all year plus having to learn another position wouldn't have been a smart move to me. And I know a lot of folks hate on KM...but come on, the guy was a first round pick and a pretty dern good back for 2 years for us. Surely you can't be denying that. I just don't see AJ Green being a better back. He is a WR and I hope he stays there. Now somebody like Carlton Thomas I can see working into your logic as a scat back, given his size and speed. Split him out at times for quick screens and sweeps and such. Maybe even the same with Ealey, but I'm just not sold on AJ being that kind of guy. But you are very correct in one point, UGA never plays around with that kind of scheme and they have definitely had the talent over the last few years with several different offensive weapons. I for one would love to see Richt and Bobo open the playbook up a little


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Cross positioning, rotation, AJ displayed better RB skills that No Show on many occasions. It's not rocket science, merely shallow planning.



You know... You should get a job as a college football coach. They make big money you know.

To say that Green has better RB skills that Moreno was about all I needed to hear.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> You know... You should get a job as a college football coach. They make big money you know.
> 
> To say that Green has better RB skills that Moreno was about all I needed to hear.


 
What's the worst I could do?? Go 10 years without a NC or SEC Championship??


----------



## sleeze (Jul 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Cross positioning, rotation, AJ displayed better RB skills that No Show on many occasions. It's not rocket science, merely shallow planning.



Thats why i like Urban Meyer. He will put THE BEST guys on the field.  And will cater his offense to his personnel.  Harvin is a tremendous athlete , so Meyer put him at WR and RB.  Something you will see this year with Jeff Demps.  I have heard that He will play some slot WR and RB.

I realize that Knowshown is a good one.  But why not put your best athlete(Green) or one of your best athletes to take a few handoffs at Running back.  Or even give the guy a jet sweep or run some type of slot option with him.  But we all know Mark Richt is not smart enough to do this.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Thats why i like Urban Meyer. He will put THE BEST guys on the field. And will cater his offense to his personnel. Harvin is a tremendous athlete , so Meyer put him at WR and RB. Something you will see this year with Jeff Demps. I have heard that He will play some slot WR and RB.
> 
> I realize that Knowshown is a good one. But why not put your best athlete(Green) or one of your best athletes to take a few handoffs at Running back. Or even give the guy a jet sweep or run some type of slot option with him. But we all know Mark Richt is not smart enough to do this.


 
That's not true, he did mix up No Show's plays against Bama. He went KS left, KS right and KS up the middle, consistantly...


----------



## sleeze (Jul 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> That's not true, he did mix up No Show's plays against Bama. He went KS left, KS right and KS up the middle, consistantly...



Now is that Bobo heads fault or is that CMR's fault?  Does CMR have the final say so on calls? 

He surely wouldnt let Bobo be so creative?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Now is that Bobo heads fault or is that CMR's fault? Does CMR have the final say so on calls?
> 
> He surely wouldnt let Bobo be so creative?


 Well, he let Bozo do it for 4 quarters, so I figure he approved of it.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> What's the worst I could do?? Go 10 years without a NC or SEC Championship??



Not sure what you mean by 10 years without an SEC CS... Richt has two... You'd be better off at a place like Bama who hasn't posted two seasons in a row with 8 or more wins in the last 13 seasons... and with Saban who has NEVER posted double digit win seasons back to back. And you get to be on probation...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Not sure what you mean by 10 years without an SEC CS... Richt has two... You'd be better off at a place like Bama who hasn't posted two seasons in a row with 8 or more wins in the last 13 seasons... and with Saban who has NEVER posted double digit win seasons back to back. And you get to be on probation...


 
Here we go.......selective stats again. Is that you Ol' Red??

Why don't we compare overall win/loss records of each school vs. number of games played. I mean, when all is said and done the big picture is what counts. Anyone can pick and choose years.

Oh and to be clear, I said SEC Championships, not divisional championships.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Here we go.......selective stats again. Is that you Ol' Red??
> 
> Why don't we compare overall win/loss records of each school vs. number of games played. I mean, when all is said and done the big picture is what counts. Anyone can pick and choose years.
> 
> Oh and to be clear, I said SEC Championships, not divisional championships.



I didn't stutter. Richt has two SEC Championships and a third appearance. Maybe you should go check your facts before coming on here spouting off...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I didn't stutter. Richt has two SEC Championships and a third appearance. Maybe you should go check your facts before coming on here spouting off...


 
I stand corrected, one in 02' and one in 05'. 

Here's how that win percentage shakes out.

<TABLE style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 1em auto" id=sortable_table_id_1 class="wikitable sortable"><TBODY><TR><TH>#  

</TH><TH>SEC  

</TH><TH>Records  

</TH><TH>Win %  

</TH></TR><TR><TD>1</TD><TD>Alabama</TD><TD>799-316-43</TD><TD>0.709</TD></TR><TR><TD>2</TD><TD>Tennessee</TD><TD>776-327-53</TD><TD>0.694</TD></TR><TR><TD>3</TD><TD>Georgia</TD><TD>724-384-54</TD><TD>0.646</TD></TR><TR><TD>4</TD><TD>LSU</TD><TD>701-383-47</TD><TD>0.641</TD></TR><TR><TD>5</TD><TD>Auburn</TD><TD>688-395-47</TD><TD>0.630</TD></TR><TR><TD>6</TD><TD>Arkansas</TD><TD>649-446-39</TD><TD>0.589</TD></TR><TR><TD>7</TD><TD>Florida</TD><TD>641-373-40</TD><TD>0.627</TD></TR><TR><TD>8</TD><TD>Mississippi</TD><TD>606-464-35</TD><TD>0.564</TD></TR><TR><TD>9</TD><TD>Kentucky</TD><TD>560-552-44</TD><TD>0.503</TD></TR><TR><TD>10</TD><TD>Vanderbilt</TD><TD>554-547-50</TD><TD>0.503</TD></TR><TR><TD>11</TD><TD>South Carolina</TD><TD>528-529-44</TD><TD>0.500</TD></TR><TR><TD>12</TD><TD>Mississippi State</TD><TD>486-527-39</TD><TD>0.481</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Wait a minute, am I seeing this right??? 10RC has more SEC championships that the dawgs??? and a higher win percentage??? Say it ain't so, I hate 10RC....


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 14, 2009)

But OK scoot... I'll play... I'm 33. I was born in 1975 so what matters to me is what has happened in my lifetime and I'd say the past 30 years pretty much covers modern day CFB anyway... In that time:

UGA has the best winning % of ALL Sec teams and is 9th in the country in that span at 0.71463. Bama comes in at 15 with a winning % of 0.67595.

http://football.stassen.com/cgi-bin...=1975&end=2008&rpct=30&min=5&se=on&by=Win+Pct

UGA and Bama's head to head record in that time is 6-6...
In my lifetime UGA has 6 SEC CS's... Bama has 7...
UGA has 1 NC, Bama has 3 (78 shared with USC)...

Looks pretty comparable to me. UGAcertainly has the edge in this century (CMR's tenure since we're talking about him) going 3-1 against Bama, 6th in the nation in winning % (again tops in the SEC) at 0.77586 and I had to use the scroll bar a bit to get to Bama's stats... The Tide came in at 72 (well in the bottom half of CFB and just edged out Middle Tn State) with a winning % of 0.47826 ...
http://football.stassen.com/cgi-bin...=2000&end=2008&rpct=30&min=5&se=on&by=Win+Pct

And you wonder why UGA fans look at you crooked when you start bashing our team???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> But OK scoot... I'll play... I'm 33. I was born in 1975 so what matters to me is what has happened in my lifetime and I'd say the past 30 years pretty much covers modern day CFB anyway... In that time:
> 
> UGA has the best winning % of ALL Sec teams and is 9th in the country in that span at 0.71463. Bama comes in at 15 with a winning % of 0.67595.
> 
> ...


 

Only the young ones that don't know what a legacy is... Funny, your words once again are word for word with Ol' Reds. You sure you're not him.??? 

OK, I'm done swatting at you for tonight, have a good one.

RTR


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Only the young ones that don't know what a legacy is... Funny, your words once again are word for word with Ol' Reds. You sure you're not him.???
> 
> OK, I'm done swatting at you for tonight, have a good one.
> 
> RTR




Thought you might be...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Thought you might be...


 
Cocky just like Ol' Red too....

You wouldn't happen to be wearing black right would you??


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 14, 2009)

Nah, I was here looong before Ol' Red. I do miss his rants dearly though...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Nah, I was here looong before Ol' Red. I do miss his rants dearly though...


 
At least you live in the right state....


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 14, 2009)

I've got very few complaints over here. Been treated quite well by the Alabamians. Only two places I'd leave here for are Colorado or Middle Ga.. Otherwise, my roots will just get deeper in Central Alabama.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I've got very few complaints over here. Been treated quite well by the Alabamians. Only two places I'd leave here for are Colorado or Middle Ga.. Otherwise, my roots will just get deeper in Central Alabama.


 
Yep, and the fishin's better over there too.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Yep, and the fishin's better over there too.



I'd have to agree. I live 5 minutes from Lake Jordan, 15 from Martin, 5 minutes to the Coosa and 10 to the Tallapoosa. And 10 minutes from deer camp... Lotta Aubs though in these parts...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I'd have to agree. I live 5 minutes from Lake Jordan, 15 from Martin, 5 minutes to the Coosa and 10 to the Tallapoosa. And 10 minutes from deer camp... Lotta Aubs though in these parts...


 
They have to be somewhere...
At least you're not in NE Bama where those other orange freaks are...

Alright, gone for sure this time, have a good one.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 14, 2009)

I hear that! I can only handle so much orange...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm all for putting the best ahtletes on the field and I do agree that CMR is rigid where that's concerned and has a history of being stubborn about playing somebody because they are a senior (see martrez Milner, Tripp Chandler, etc.).  He also seems to have a bit of a hard time making adjustments, I've heard him say that in his mind it's better to trust the game plan and not panic.  hey these are fair criticisms to a point.  But if you are talking about putting AJ Green at RB I think it's a bad idea unless you are running end arounds and leting him get outside and use his speed.  There is no way in the world that I would want to see him used like a true RB going between the tackles.  He'd get killed.  A 6'4''200lb kid running up the middle with someone like Spikes waiting for him?  No way that ends good for UGA.  I'm all for putting the best athletes on the field and finding ways, traditional or otherwise, of getting the ball in the hands of your best players.  But let's not go crazy here.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah... I've always felt that Richt has had too much loyalty to his upperclassmen...


----------



## ACguy (Jul 14, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> You forgot UT in your talent list. Matter of fact one of the schools you have mentioned above is actually ranked lower signing 4 and 5 star talent since 2002. Wonder who that could be? hmmmmm



I think Bama has recruited better talent the last 4 years then Tenn but I could be wrong. I don't think Tenn is far off from the other 4.  

Richt does not even compare to what Miles and Meyer have done  the last 4 years with the same talent. I hope he stays at UGA for ever. UF has owned him and he is not as much of a threat as Miles and Saban . We will find out if Richt is on the hot seat this year win Meyer , Miles and Saban get raises to around 4M a year . If Richt does not get a raise from his 2M a year contract then he is on the hot seat. I like how UGA fans always want to talk about top 10s and not top 5s .


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 14, 2009)

ACguy said:


> I think Bama has recruited better talent the last 4 years then Tenn but I could be wrong. I don't think Tenn is far off from the other 4.
> 
> Richt does not even compare to what Miles and Meyer have done  the last 4 years with the same talent. I hope he stays at UGA for ever. UF has owned him and he is not as much of a threat as Miles and Saban . We will find out if Richt is on the hot seat this year win Meyer , Miles and Saban get raises to around 4M a year . If Richt does not get a raise from his 2M a year contract then he is on the hot seat. I like how UGA fans always want to talk about top 10s and not top 5s .



I hope I'm still a member of this board when UF starts declining.  I'm going to laugh at you every day.


----------



## proside (Jul 15, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> The rumors of our demise have been greatly exagerated.  I do appreciate how concerned yall are though.  It's so good to know that we have so many of yall in our corner rooting us on.  Lol.  Jim I know you are just stirring things up a bit but I dissagree that there is a huge talent difference between us and yall.  I just don't buy it.
> 
> According to  a lot of UF fans, the talent was there during the Goff and Donnan years.  According to them it was the fact that Spurrier is a genius that the series became so one sided.  I have a hard time following this line of thinking.  If that's true, then does that mean that we started bringing in players who are WORSE when CMR came in and we started winning more games?  How does that work?  That;s what it seems like yall are saying.  If it was true that we had the talent under Goof and Donnan and Spurrier was just superior, then it only makes sense that we would have at least that same level of talent under CMR.  Taking that into consideration, it must be coaching and of late, the defense has been noticeably lacking.  So if the talent was there then, it surely must still be there now so the problem must be WM, at least to a large degree.  If yall have anything to back up the argument that we somehow managed to bring in inferior players after we started winning more games, I'm interested to hear it.  I know I think too much but it's just hard for me to simply agree when I'm presented with something that just doesn't make any sense.



Ok Ok you got me 

I am just stirring it up

I like and respect CMR

BUT on a serious note.

You think UGA gets excellent players but your coaching staff fails to coach them up to the NC level?

Coach's teach technique's and have diferrent schemes!

Its up to the player to make plays on the field!

EXAMPLE

Ole Miss vs Fla 2008

everybody and his brother new Tim was going to get the ball on the 4th and 1!
Ole Miss Defense stood tall and strong and MADE a play!!

UGA vs GT 2008

UGA has a huge lead at half time only to loose to a team that ran the ball on every play. UGA knew what was happening and could not stop it!

The players were man handled, I am sorry to say that, I am no GT fan! There was no trickery or gimmicks, GT lined up and said this is what we do and your not going to stop me!

IMO not to be rude or arrogant Fla has had better players in the of the last 17 of the last 20 years that we have played!

I just dont buy that you guys have had equal talent as us and your coach's have been outcoached against us 17 out of the last 20 years.

Have a good one and this post is meant with no disrespect to UGA fans and or the football program!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 15, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I hope I'm still a member of this board when UF starts declining.*  I'm going to laugh at you every day*.



 

That's great Brad. Thanks for starting my morning off with that!


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 15, 2009)

ACguy said:


> I think Bama has recruited better talent the last 4 years then Tenn but I could be wrong. I don't think Tenn is far off from the other 4.
> 
> Richt does not even compare to what Miles and Meyer have done  the last 4 years with the same talent. I hope he stays at UGA for ever. UF has owned him and he is not as much of a threat as Miles and Saban . We will find out if Richt is on the hot seat this year win Meyer , Miles and Saban get raises to around 4M a year . If Richt does not get a raise from his 2M a year contract then he is on the hot seat. I like how UGA fans always want to talk about top 10s and not top 5s .



You guessed it, it was Bama who ranked lower than UT. 

I disagree about Bama making ground up the last 4 years. I say since Saban took over which is 2 years. Bama has only signed 10 five star prospects since 2002 and 7 of those have been the last 2 years.


----------



## ACguy (Jul 15, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I hope I'm still a member of this board when UF starts declining.  I'm going to laugh at you every day.



I don't think any of us will live to see UGA win 3 national championships in football , but who knows maybe Richt will be fired and UGA will get  a great coach . Am I wrong about Richt ? Has he done anything comparable to Meyer and Miles?



AccUbonD said:


> You guessed it, it was Bama who ranked lower than UT.
> 
> I disagree about Bama making ground up that last 4 years. I say since Saban took over which is 2 years. Bama as only signed 10 five star prospects since 2002 and 7 of those have been the last 2 years.



The last 2 years Bama has done alot better then Tenn. I dont know who has done better star wise but Bama has a better recruiting average over the last 4 years then Tenn.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 15, 2009)

ACguy said:


> I don't think any of us will live to see UGA win 3 national championships in football , but who knows maybe Richt will be fired and UGA will get  a great coach . *Am I wrong about Richt ? Has he done anything comparable to Meyer and Miles?
> *



To answer your question, there is only 1 thing he has NOT done comparable to Meyer and Miles, and that is win the BCS NC. As far as records and conference accomplishments he has done just as much as them two.

Meyer @ UF - 45 wins - 9 losses - 2 BCS NC - 2 SEC title - 2 SECEast titles

Miles @ LSU - 42 wins - 11 loses - 1 BCS NC - 1 SEC title - 2 SECWest titles

Richt @ UGA - 82 wins - 22 loses - 0 BCS NC - 2 SEC titles - 4 SECEast titles

Now, CMR has been at UGA 4 years more than Meyer or Miles have been at their respective schools. But figuring in probability, I think it is safe to say you could double their wins & losses to come up with a pretty good idea of how they each compare to CMR. That would put Meyer at 90-18 and Miles at 84-22

So you got:

CMR 82-22
Meyer 90-18
Miles 84-22

I would say that is comparable in every aspect except BCS NC wins


----------



## sleeze (Jul 15, 2009)

proside said:


> I just dont buy that you guys have had equal talent as us and your coach's have been outcoached against us 17 out of the last 20 years.
> 
> Have a good one and this post is meant with no disrespect to UGA fans and or the football program!



I think during the Spurrier days we had better talent than UGA.  Although some years under Spurrier we didn't. 

But for the past 10 years , i still do not see that much of a talent gap between UGA and UF.  That includes Skill Positions also.

Players do make plays and i realize coaches are not out there tackling.  But coaching has more to do with it than you think.  Like you said they have to coach techinique and even goes deeper.  The coaches use whatever they can mentally to there advantage also.  Coaches get the guys prepared mentally which if you know sports the mental part plays a huge role.  (17 out of 20 years).Urban Meyer does have a degree in Psychology which helps more than we will ever know when he is coaching these young kids.  

With out our Coaches we wouldn't be National Champions.  What makes the Gators coaches so good is that they not only can coach, But they are some of the Best Motivators in the business. 

Good Players will only give you so many wins.
Add Senior Leadership and that will give you a couple more wins. Add a good HBC and a good coaching staff and you are talking SEC championships and National Championships.

Jush my couple of pennies.


----------



## ACguy (Jul 15, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> To answer your question, there is only 1 thing he has NOT done comparable to Meyer and Miles, and that is win the BCS NC. As far as records and conference accomplishments he has done just as much as them two.
> 
> Meyer @ UF - 45 wins - 9 losses - 2 BCS NC - 2 SEC title - 2 SECEast titles
> 
> ...



Here is what the stats look like for the last 4 years .

Meyer @ UF - 45 wins - 9 losses - 2 BCS NC - 2 SEC title - 2 SECEast titles

Miles @ LSU - 42 wins - 11 loses - 1 BCS NC - 1 SEC title - 2 SECWest titles

Richt @ UGA - 40 wins - 12 loses - 0 BCS NC - 1 SEC titles - 1 SECEast titles

Richt compares to Miles better then I thought in those stats. I was looking at top 5s and championships. Miles 2008 season killed him in your stats. Miles did better then Richt ,just not by much.


----------



## kevina (Jul 15, 2009)

If UGA loses their opener to Ok St in a high scoring shootout, which is possible, I believe the stuff will hit the fan in Athens.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 15, 2009)

kevina said:


> If UGA loses their opener to Ok St in a high scoring shootout, which is possible, I believe the stuff will hit the fan in Athens.



Just wondering....why would you think that? First game of the year is awful early for the "stuff" to hit the fan...especially on the road against a pre-season top 10 team


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 15, 2009)

kevina said:


> If UGA loses their opener to Ok St in a high scoring shootout, which is possible, I believe the stuff will hit the fan in Athens.




It is possible but I don't think it will happen. OSU is a paper tiger until they show me otherwise. The regular season OOC matchups with BCS schools since CMR got to Athens have been one sided after the popular pick was for UGA to lose. Boise St, Okie St the first time, Arizona State... OSU is a 3 point favorite right now and with Richts road record I should put a little something on it. Time and time again folks pick UGA to lose these games and UGA soundly wins.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 15, 2009)

proside said:


> Ok Ok you got me
> 
> I am just stirring it up
> 
> ...



No offense taken man.  I agree with your example of the GT game.  That was a case of our players just not playing well enough.  They were knocked off the ball and embarrassed at home by a rival that we have owned for quite a while.  I agree that coaching wasn't the problem there.

However, I do think that coaching has been a problem.  Martinez is horrible in two very important areas.  1.  Motivating his players.  Our defense rarely ever plays with the intensity and GATA attitude that you want to see.  Willie's "let's just wait and see." attitude has clearly transferred to the players.  This is aparrent time after time as we will be getting lit up and all the defensive players seem to be looking around waiting for somebody else to do something rather than doing something themselves and yelling at the man next to them to do the same(Rennie Curran is the exception here).  Then again, that is one of my few beafs with CMR as I think he could stand to crank up the intensity several turns.  But if he is just not that guy, he needs a D coordinator who is and martinez has proven to me several times over that it aint him.

2.  Making adjustments during the course of a game.  Doc and I have talked about this before.  Willie can scheme and put a game plan together just fine.  But let an offense do something that he didn't prepare for during the week and as my nephew likes to say we are D.U.N..  The camera will show Willie on the sideline just standing there looking lost as the opposing offense marches up and down the field.  Doing something is always better than doing nothing in a situation like that but Willie just watches and hopes things will get better.  

There has also been an issue with not having the right guys at the right positions but that's another conversation.  I know that I could have all this completely wrong but in my opinion, getting a new D coordinator would be a huge step in the right direction.  There is absolutly no reason why we should lose to Florida year after year after year.  I personally am not willing to just accept it and I think a big part of the problem is that within the program it has become accepted as a matter of course.  I wish that that would become the mission of the athletic department.  Do what's necessary to end this nonsense.  There is no reason why we can't.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 15, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> man....idk, do you think we'll even still be alive then?



Despite what so many of you think.  It aint gnna last forever.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 15, 2009)

ACguy said:


> I don't think any of us will live to see UGA win 3 national championships in football , but who knows maybe Richt will be fired and UGA will get  a great coach . Am I wrong about Richt ? Has he done anything comparable to Meyer and Miles?
> 
> 
> 
> The last 2 years Bama has done alot better then Tenn. I dont know who has done better star wise but Bama has a better recruiting average over the last 4 years then Tenn.



I didn't say anything about winning three NCs.  I said when UF starts to decline.  I know you truly don't believe that it can or will ever happen but history tells a different story.  I'm sure Les Miles appreciates your unconditional support.  LSU can have him, NC or not.


----------



## kevina (Jul 15, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Just wondering....why would you think that? First game of the year is awful early for the "stuff" to hit the fan...especially on the road against a pre-season top 10 team



The point I was trying to make, but may not have been very clear on is, if UGA has an outstanding Offensive performance and puts a ton of points on the board in a losing effort, all the heat about Willie will resurface and ultimately that heat rises up to CMR.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 15, 2009)

kevina said:


> The point I was trying to make, but may not have been very clear on is, if UGA has an outstanding Offensive performance and puts a ton of points on the board in a losing effort, all the heat about Willie will resurface and ultimately that heat rises up to CMR.



I think first most UGA fans will give CMR the chance to do what he should have done to start with which is can Martinez.  Now if the D looks like a bunch of little girls and Rennie Curran again this year and he still insists on supporting Martinez.........I can see things getting dicey for him in a situation like that.


----------



## kevina (Jul 15, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I think first most UGA fans will give CMR the chance to do what he should have done to start with which is can Martinez.  Now if the D looks like a bunch of little girls and Rennie Curran again this year and he still insists on supporting Martinez.........I can see things getting dicey for him in a situation like that.



That is the point I was trying to make in my original post.










Oh Yea, RTR!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 15, 2009)

kevina said:


> The point I was trying to make, but may not have been very clear on is, if UGA has an outstanding Offensive performance and puts a ton of points on the board in a losing effort, all the heat about Willie will resurface and ultimately that heat rises up to CMR.



oh ok, I gotcha. I can agree with that. Like Brad said, I think this is Willie's make it or break it season....and if he is lackluster again, CMR will have the chance to make the necessary adjustments...if those are not made, then I believe you are correct in that the heat will begin to rise


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jul 15, 2009)

If they get rid of cmr, who would you nominate to take his place that could continue the 10 win seasons, bowl wins and so on. ( yea you cant think of anyone either) the only 2 people i would even think of takin his place would be saban or meyer. Which most likely aint gonna happen. If it aint broke dont fix it. His time will come. You folks forget this is the sec...... It takes a special coach to have that many 10 win seasons in the sec


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 15, 2009)

REDMOND1858 said:


> If they get rid of cmr, who would you nominate to take his place that could continue the 10 win seasons, bowl wins and so on. ( yea you cant think of anyone either) the only 2 people i would even think of takin his place would be saban or meyer. Which most likely aint gonna happen. If it aint broke dont fix it. His time will come. You folks forget this is the sec...... It takes a special coach to have that many 10 win seasons in the sec



agreed


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Despite what so many of you think. It aint gnna last forever.


 
Yeah, whatever.......


----------



## bullgator (Jul 15, 2009)

REDMOND1858 said:


> If they get rid of cmr, who would you nominate to take his place that could continue the 10 win seasons, bowl wins and so on. ( yea you cant think of anyone either) the only 2 people i would even think of takin his place would be saban or meyer. Which most likely aint gonna happen. If it aint broke dont fix it. His time will come. You folks forget this is the sec...... It takes a special coach to have that many 10 win seasons in the sec



also agree


----------



## Wounded Knee (Jul 15, 2009)

Bottom line is the NC hopes for UF and UGA run thru Jax every year and the winner of this game is in the driver's seat. If Richt can't beat UF he can forget the NC's. So the point made about beating UF being crucial to his future is legit.Bye Bye Marky.


----------



## proside (Jul 16, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> No offense taken man.  I agree with your example of the GT game.  That was a case of our players just not playing well enough.  They were knocked off the ball and embarrassed at home by a rival that we have owned for quite a while.  I agree that coaching wasn't the problem there.
> 
> However, I do think that coaching has been a problem.  Martinez is horrible in two very important areas.  1.  Motivating his players.  Our defense rarely ever plays with the intensity and GATA attitude that you want to see.  Willie's "let's just wait and see." attitude has clearly transferred to the players.  This is aparrent time after time as we will be getting lit up and all the defensive players seem to be looking around waiting for somebody else to do something rather than doing something themselves and yelling at the man next to them to do the same(Rennie Curran is the exception here).  Then again, that is one of my few beafs with CMR as I think he could stand to crank up the intensity several turns.  But if he is just not that guy, he needs a D coordinator who is and martinez has proven to me several times over that it aint him.
> 
> ...





South GA Dawg said:


> I think first most UGA fans will give CMR the chance to do what he should have done to start with which is can Martinez.  Now if the D looks like a bunch of little girls and Rennie Curran again this year and he still insists on supporting Martinez.........I can see things getting dicey for him in a situation like that.





BlackSmoke said:


> oh ok, I gotcha. I can agree with that. Like Brad said, I think this is Willie's make it or break it season....and if he is lackluster again, CMR will have the chance to make the necessary adjustments...if those are not made, then I believe you are correct in that the heat will begin to rise





REDMOND1858 said:


> If they get rid of cmr, who would you nominate to take his place that could continue the 10 win seasons, bowl wins and so on. ( yea you cant think of anyone either) the only 2 people i would even think of takin his place would be saban or meyer. Which most likely aint gonna happen. If it aint broke dont fix it. His time will come. You folks forget this is the sec...... It takes a special coach to have that many 10 win seasons in the sec





BlackSmoke said:


> agreed





bullgator said:


> also agree



If you guys are satisfied with 10 win seasons and are quick to point out CMR's record and how good it is.

How in the world can you be screaming or even commenting on Martinez should be gone?

I cant understand for the life of me how people bragg about how the CMR is awesome and Martinez is aweful!

Are the guys not coaching the same team?

Seriously men, if UGA won 10 games last year and in years before and finish #2 in the nation a few years ago. How can one coach on the same team be so GOOD and the other be so BAD?

Martinez defense must be doing something right!!

How many different DC's has UGA had in the last 20 years?

Out of those 20 years Fla has won 17 ball games!

The common denominator is ...... players...... in those 20 years Fla has been to the NC 4 times and has won it 3 times!!

If your Happy with CMR and your happy with his record, you must be happy with Martinez!

On a side note..... How many #1 draft picks on the defensive side of the ball came off UGA's team last year?

You had 2 from the offense and the QB was #1 pick of the draft and you guys could only score 10 points against Fla!

BETTER players makes for BETTER coach's!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 16, 2009)

proside said:


> I
> BETTER players makes for BETTER coach's!!


 
But the inverse is even more true...

RTR


----------



## proside (Jul 16, 2009)

*Who made Who!!!!*



scooter1 said:


> But the inverse is even more true...
> 
> RTR



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j2TADt0y5h8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j2TADt0y5h8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



We are about to have fun!!!!

So Manning made Dungy?

Montana make Walsh?

Brady make Belicheck?

Meyer make Tebow?  Becareful how you answer...you might to say Meyer is a great coach!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 16, 2009)

proside said:


> If you guys are satisfied with 10 win seasons and are quick to point out CMR's record and how good it is.
> 
> How in the world can you be screaming or even commenting on Martinez should be gone?
> 
> ...



Jim you're a mess man.  We just have to agree to disagree here.  All I can say is, we were a much better team defensively before martinez took over.  I know Willie has had some games where he did a great job.  But that doesn't discount the types of things mentioned previously.  I just don't buy it that we are bringing in players of a lower caliber than we were prior to CMR arriving.  I don't see how that's possible.  How could Goof and Donnan have worse results on the field and bring in significantly better players?  That doesn't make sense to me.  Like I said, I know WM isn't the whole problem but he is a significant part of the problem.  I'd rather see him go first than just go off half cocked and get rid of the guy who brought us back from the scrap heap.  

For the record, I do think Urban Meyer is a great coach.  I don't enjoy saying that but it's true.


----------



## cobb (Jul 16, 2009)

coming from a Tech fan I wouldn't mind him on the hot seat, he is a good coach and a better person-


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jul 16, 2009)

The only thing wrong with cmr is that he doesnt get rowled up easy enough, he is more laid back easy going( not always a good thing). When willie screws up he needs to let him know itand make sure he dont do it again. When the players make mistakes he needs to be gettin in faces yellin and screamin. Making sure they get it right the next time. He needs more fire under his ............ In other words. A little bit of that could go a long way


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 16, 2009)

REDMOND1858 said:


> If they get rid of cmr, who would you nominate to take his place that could continue the 10 win seasons, bowl wins and so on. ( yea you cant think of anyone either) the only 2 people i would even think of takin his place would be saban or meyer. Which most likely aint gonna happen. If it aint broke dont fix it. His time will come. You folks forget this is the sec...... It takes a special coach to have that many 10 win seasons in the sec



My thoughts, and though they may be totally off base here, about who they would go after if CMR was let go, which in my opinion would be a major mistake, would be someone like a Jon Gruden. Even though the guy has an ego about as big as Lane Kiffin he has the success to warrant it unlike Kiffin. I like the guys coaching style, his intensity and I think that he is a lot like Saban in work ethic. He is going to land somewhere and If it is not back in the pros, I feel that one of the SEC schools is where he would want to be. Who knows maybe TN after this season.


----------



## justus3131 (Jul 16, 2009)

As said when I started this thread, I hope Richt is around a long time, and has many 10 win seasons.  He is a dream come true for the Gator Nation.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 16, 2009)

justus3131 said:


> As said when I started this thread, I hope Richt is around a long time, and has many 10 win seasons.  He is a dream come true for the Gator Nation.



keep on


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 16, 2009)

proside said:


> </EMBED>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nobody makes anybody, however professional developement is what taking a highschool kid and preparing him for the professional world is all about. Do you actually think that without strength training coaches, QB staff, etc. etc. etc. that the High School version of Tebow would be who he is today all on his own?

Puuuleeeeeezzzz


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 16, 2009)

REDMOND1858 said:


> The only thing wrong with cmr is that he doesnt get rowled up easy enough, he is more laid back easy going( not always a good thing). When willie screws up he needs to let him know itand make sure he dont do it again. When the players make mistakes he needs to be gettin in faces yellin and screamin. Making sure they get it right the next time. He needs more fire under his ............ In other words. A little bit of that could go a long way



I agree.


----------



## proside (Jul 16, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Nobody makes anybody, however professional developement is what taking a highschool kid and preparing him for the professional world is all about. Do you actually think that without strength training coaches, QB staff, etc. etc. etc. that the High School version of Tebow would be who he is today all on his own?
> 
> Puuuleeeeeezzzz



Scooter there is a super huge difference in coaching high school players vs all american college and all pro players!!!


High School coaches make huge difference's but players attitude and ego's change in just a few short years!!!


----------



## proside (Jul 16, 2009)

REDMOND1858 said:


> The only thing wrong with cmr is that he doesnt get rowled up easy enough, he is more laid back easy going( not always a good thing). When willie screws up he needs to let him know itand make sure he dont do it again. When the players make mistakes he needs to be gettin in faces yellin and screamin. Making sure they get it right the next time. He needs more fire under his ............ In other words. A little bit of that could go a long way





South GA Dawg said:


> I agree.



You want him to Bobby Knight his players or woody Hayes them?

Man this is 2009 they would have them coach's in jail for Child abuse!!


----------



## ACguy (Jul 16, 2009)

REDMOND1858 said:


> If they get rid of cmr, who would you nominate to take his place that could continue the 10 win seasons, bowl wins and so on. ( yea you cant think of anyone either) the only 2 people i would even think of takin his place would be saban or meyer. Which most likely aint gonna happen. If it aint broke dont fix it. His time will come. You folks forget this is the sec...... It takes a special coach to have that many 10 win seasons in the sec



If 10 wins seasons is the goal for UGA then they should keep CMR for along time. He is one of the best coaches for 10 win season.  Charlie Strong would be a great choice to replace CMR. 





Wounded Knee said:


> Bottom line is the NC hopes for UF and UGA run thru Jax every year and the winner of this game is in the driver's seat. If Richt can't beat UF he can forget the NC's. So the point made about beating UF being crucial to his future is legit.Bye Bye Marky.



The winner of the LSU/UF game has been in the driver seat the last few years. I agree Richt needs to beat UF to be able to win NC's . From the way the UGA fans talk I don't  think it matters what Richt does against UF  , as long as he keeps having 10 win seasons and top 10 rankings.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 16, 2009)

ACguy said:


> If 10 wins seasons is the goal for UGA then they should keep CMR for along time. He is one of the best coaches for 10 win season.  Charlie Strong would be a great choice to replace CMR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AC we've been through this.  Strong is a great D coordinator and might be a good head man some day.  As of now, he has done exactly nothing as a head coach though so we'll stick with the guy who is proven.  Thanks for repeating yourself on this for the umpteenth time.


----------



## sleeze (Jul 16, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> AC we've been through this.  Strong is a great D coordinator and might be a good head man some day.  As of now, he has done exactly nothing as a head coach though so we'll stick with the guy who is proven.  Thanks for repeating yourself on this for the umpteenth time.



Alot of guys think Charlie Strong will be a good HBC.  I am one that does not think this.  He is a good assistant coach.  He is not a SEC caliber coach, imo.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 16, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Alot of guys think Charlie Strong will be a good HBC.  I am one that does not think this.  He is a good assistant coach.  He is not a SEC caliber coach, imo.



You might be right Sleeze.


----------



## bullgator (Jul 16, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Alot of guys think Charlie Strong will be a good HBC.  I am one that does not think this.  He is a good assistant coach.  He is not a SEC caliber coach, imo.





South GA Dawg said:


> You might be right Sleeze.



I have some doubts about how he would do as a HBC as well. But I'm pretty sure we're gonna find out in the not to distant future. There's been way to much talk about it to just go away.


----------



## sleeze (Jul 16, 2009)

bullgator said:


> I have some doubts about how he would do as a HBC as well. But I'm pretty sure we're gonna find out in the not to distant future. There's been way to much talk about it to just go away.



I agree, he will be a HBC in the NEAR future.  And with our defense being potentially one of the best in Gator history this year(I truly believe the one of the Best i have seen in my lifetime , at least), then its only going to help him land a job somewhere else.

I love the guy as our D-Coordinator.  But i give him 2 more years here at Florida maybe 3 years tops.


----------



## proside (Jul 16, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Alot of guys think Charlie Strong will be a good HBC.  I am one that does not think this.  He is a good assistant coach.  He is not a SEC caliber coach, imo.



I wonder if Coach Meyer put Charile Strong's Game plan together that stopped the highest scoring offense in NCAA history in the BCS NC game?


----------



## sleeze (Jul 16, 2009)

proside said:


> I wonder if Coach Meyer put Charile Strong's Game plan together that stopped the highest scoring offense in NCAA history in the BCS NC game?



I am sure ALL the coaches had some input.  I know on offense for a fact that every offensive coach has input in gameplanning and even actual gamecalls during the game.  I am sure this is the same way on the defensive side of the ball.  

Vance Bedford, Chuck Heater, Dan McCarney are some of the Best in the buisness and we should also give  A LOT of credit to how that defense played last year and against Oklahoma.

We are blessed to have these guys.

For what its worth Charlie Strong lost that bowl game against Miami when he served as interim coach when the Zooker was fired.  Lost 27-10..........Coach Strong looked lost out there.


----------



## proside (Jul 17, 2009)

sleeze said:


> I am sure ALL the coaches had some input.  I know on offense for a fact that every offensive coach has input in gameplanning and even actual gamecalls during the game.  I am sure this is the same way on the defensive side of the ball.
> 
> Vance Bedford, Chuck Heater, Dan McCarney are some of the Best in the buisness and we should also give  A LOT of credit to how that defense played last year and against Oklahoma.
> We are blessed to have these guys.
> ...



WOW...........

He looks lost when he looses as an interim coach with far less talented players and a whole bunch of other coach's get credit for his game plan when he coach's a defense that wins the NC !!!

Better players make Better Coach's!!!!!!


BTW what position was Coach Strong playing when he LOST the game to Miami?

I just think its funny how fans blame losses on coach's and give all the credit to coach's for winning games!!

Les Miles won the NC making boneheaded calls but his players made plays to ovecome his stupidness!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2009)

proside said:


> WOW...........
> 
> He looks lost when he looses as an interim coach with far less talented players and a whole bunch of other coach's get credit for his game plan when he coach's a defense that wins the NC !!!
> 
> ...


 
I think you need some cajun food today at lunch, you're acting like Tant,,,,,,,,,,errrr,,,,,,,,,Ol' Red is still on here..


----------



## kevina (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks like Proside got his computer fixed


----------



## sleeze (Jul 17, 2009)

proside said:


> WOW...........
> Better players make Better Coach's!!!!!!



You could also say Better Coaches make Better players.



proside said:


> BTW what position was Coach Strong playing when he LOST the game to Miami?


The most IMPORTANT one.  Head Football coach.  You know the one that oversees everything.  Usually the one that has final say so on play calls and stuff.
Do you remember the Ron Zook years?  Those Zooker teams had plenty of talent, Plenty............Chad Jackson, Marcus Thomas, Dallas Baker, Jeremy Mincey, Channing Crowder, Ciatrick Fason, Andre Caldwell, Chris Leak..........Ill just stop right there.  Those Players helped him win a few games.  But he wasnt a good enough coach to compete for the SEC championship.

Like I said Players can win you games, But you act like coaches have NOTHING to do with it.  This isnt Highschool.  You cant just give the ball to your Best player every play.  And just let them go play.  

The Bammers got beat by UTAH.  Bama, as we all know have superior athletes compared to Utah.  You wanna know why Bama got beat?  

Its because Utah was better prepared,,,,,,They had a great game plan, and the players were mentally prepared.  This all comes down to coaching.  And Kyle Whittingham and the Utah coaches out did Nick Saban and his coaches that day and the days leading up to the game.


----------



## bullgator (Jul 17, 2009)

Zooks biggest problem IMO, was he was way too predictable. He had athletes and probably had the teamed well coached as far as the playbook goes.....but he had nothing to keep the other team off balance and guessing. No element of surprise, no risk/reward type of calls, nothing that made full use of the overall talent he had in front of him. Meyer comes at you from as many different angles as he possible can, on both sides of the ball and special teams. Meyer runs more reverses and inside handoffs in 1 game than Zook did the whole time he was there.


----------



## ACguy (Jul 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> AC we've been through this.  Strong is a great D coordinator and might be a good head man some day.  As of now, he has done exactly nothing as a head coach though so we'll stick with the guy who is proven.  Thanks for repeating yourself on this for the umpteenth time.



I was just naming a coach that UGA could get to replace CMR . I was just answering his question. I agree with Sleeze that I don't think Strong would be  a great HC. But UGA fans seem to be higher on him then most other coaches. 

So what we have learn from this thread is that UGA and there rivals fans are happy with CMR's results . Fans of UGA's rivals think CMR should be on the hot seat and UGA fans don't think so. Here is to CMR staying around and repeating the last 8 years  .


----------



## sleeze (Jul 17, 2009)

ACguy said:


> I was just naming a coach that UGA could get to replace CMR . I was just answering his question. I agree with Sleeze that I don't think Strong would be  a great HC. But UGA fans seem to be higher on him then most other coaches.
> 
> So what we have learn from this thread is that UGA and there rivals fans are happy with CMR's results . Fans of UGA's rivals think CMR should be on the hot seat and UGA fans don't think so. Here is to CMR staying around and repeating the last 8 years  .



Ill drink to that.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 17, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Ill drink to that.



I will too  

Cause if he reels of 6 or 7 more 10 win seasons and a few more SEC championships in the next 8 years, we will be playing for the crystal ball! Keep hatin' boys...the downfall will come. And it will be painful.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 18, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I will too
> 
> Cause if he reels of 6 or 7 more 10 win seasons and a few more SEC championships in the next 8 years, we will be playing for the crystal ball! Keep hatin' boys...the downfall will come. And it will be painful.



That's right.  One other thing that we have learned is that CMR is consistent.  The haters even admit it as they keep clucking about those awful ten win seasons.  Well it doesn't take a genius to figure out that if a coach consistently has you winning ten games a year reagardless of the ebb and flow of overall talent from year to year, you will probably get your chance to play for the big prize, it's just a matter of getting the breaks.  Keep drinking the Haterade fellas.  We'll keep what we've got unless things take a turn for the worse.


----------



## Wounded Knee (Jul 18, 2009)

I want CMR right where he's at. Those 10 win teams count more toward our ranking when we beat them near the end. UGA and FSU make great stepping stones into the N.C."s for the Gators


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jul 18, 2009)

Amen. My beloved Seminoles would probably  kill for a 10 win season of late.


----------



## kevina (Jul 28, 2009)

I have been busy as of late and out of touch with the goings on in the CFB world. Is Coach Mark richt still in the HOT SEAT?


----------



## kevina (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 28, 2009)

kevina said:


> I have been busy as of late and out of touch with the goings on in the CFB world. Is Coach Mark richt still in the HOT SEAT?


 
Troublemaker...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 28, 2009)

kevina said:


>


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 28, 2009)

kevina said:


> Is Coach Mark richt still in the HOT SEAT?



Nope....


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 28, 2009)

kevina said:


> I have been busy as of late and out of touch with the goings on in the CFB world. Is Coach Mark richt still in the HOT SEAT?



Why? Did he have Mexican?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 28, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Why did he have Mexican?


 
Martinez.....


----------



## Grand Slam (Jul 28, 2009)

Just met CMR in the road. I thought about taking him out.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 28, 2009)

Finebaum has a good read on this very subject. Its called "Richt teetering on hot seat." Good read


http://www.al.com/sports/press-register/pfinebaum.ssf?/base/sports/124816778464890.xml&coll=3


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 28, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Finebaum has a good read on this very subject. Its called "Richt teetering on hot seat." Good read
> 
> 
> http://www.al.com/sports/press-register/pfinebaum.ssf?/base/sports/124816778464890.xml&coll=3



We all know.  Firebomb is a Bammer homer and mini Jim Rome type who takes pot shots at other teams and tries to create sports news rather than report and discuss it.  I don't put a whole lot of stock in much of what this guy says.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 28, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Martinez.....



Oh Lord.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 28, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Finebaum has a good read on this very subject. Its called "Richt teetering on hot seat." Good read
> 
> 
> http://www.al.com/sports/press-register/pfinebaum.ssf?/base/sports/124816778464890.xml&coll=3


 
That hack, he has been reading Woody's and has stolen all of the stuff we have been saying...


----------



## kevina (Jul 28, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> We all know.  Firebomb is a Bammer homer and mini Jim Rome type who takes pot shots at other teams and tries to create sports news rather than report and discuss it.  I don't put a whole lot of stock in much of what this guy says.



Firebomb is actually a Vol Graduate.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jul 30, 2009)

class coach wish there more of them


----------



## Hogtown (Jul 30, 2009)

The SEC is a passionate place and stranger things have happend than Mark Richt being on the hot seat.  That being said, before anyone suggests he be fired they first need to say who they would bring in that would do a better job.  Personally, I think there few if any people that could have done better than Coach Richt.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 30, 2009)

kevina said:


> Firebomb is actually a Vol Graduate.



He's still a Bammer when it comes to his radio persona... His job is to stir the pot and to get all of the most ignorant of Bama and AU fans to call in and to pit them against each other. Stopped being entertaining a LOOOONG time ago.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 30, 2009)

kevina said:


> Firebomb is actually a Vol Graduate.



Doesn't seem to make much difference.  He is all about Bammer.  Every time I have ever read anything that he's written, or listened to him, he's proffessing his love for Bammer.


----------



## How2fish (Jul 31, 2009)

I remember when Bama ran off Gene Stallings who averaged 10 wins a season...took them 10 years to recover..I'd keep CMR over anyother coach in the SEC he is a winner a good man and he wants to stay at Georgia as long as he is effective..and if you nah bob's think that only a NC marks a coach as effective...I want what your smoking..just my 2 cents..


----------



## centerc (Sep 7, 2009)

better step up the game 0-2 wont be good,.


----------



## RoboHunter (Sep 7, 2009)

justus3131 said:


> How many more losing games to the Gators will it take for Coach Richt to be on the hot seat?  Especially like last year.  Don't get me wrong, I want him to stay, in fact I'm still upset that Ray Goff left.



You have got to be kidding..Ray Goff leaving Ga. was the best thing to happen in 30 yrs.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2009)

Cmr aint going anywhere. This is one game! I was definatly disapointed in the Dogs this past Sat. CMR will do what he has to do to win. If that means making changes it will happen. I am thankful of the last 9 seasons because I remember what it was like before. These fairweather fans are on every team. They were never fans anyways!!


----------



## justus3131 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Coach Goff is missed.*



RoboHunter said:


> You have got to be kidding..Ray Goff leaving Ga. was the best thing to happen in 30 yrs.



I kid you not.  Ask any Gator fan and they will say the same thing.  Goff was Spurrier's whipping post, and all Gator fans miss him.  Now Urban Meyer has the same relationship with Richt.


----------



## sleeze (Sep 7, 2009)

If UGA losses to UF and GT this year,,,,,,,,will CMR seat get hotter?  Hard to say, i think, most dog fans are satisfied with the guy.

And Gator fans are satisfied with CMR too.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 7, 2009)

sleeze said:


> If UGA losses to UF and GT this year,,,,,,,,will CMR seat get hotter?  Hard to say, i think, most dog fans are satisfied with the guy.
> 
> And Gator fans are satisfied with CMR too.



For his job, no. But the temp will rise for him to make some big time changes among his staff... i.e. Off and Def coordinators. Then if his loyal to his assistants is still too strong to make changes, then and only then would I say his seat is warming up


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 7, 2009)

But I must say, it still blows my mind that it always you rivals that bring this subject up and keep it bumped to the top  I mean, if you are all so satisfied with UGA having CMR, then why is it such a big deal??


----------



## sleeze (Sep 7, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> For his job, no. But the temp will rise for him to make some big time changes among his staff... i.e. Off and Def coordinators. Then if his loyal to his assistants is still too strong to make changes, then and only then would I say his seat is warming up



Yep , i agree, i think some coordinators are gonna be gone before Richt.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 7, 2009)

sleeze said:


> If UGA losses to UF and GT this year,,,,,,,,will CMR seat get hotter?  Hard to say, i think, most dog fans are satisfied with the guy.
> 
> And Gator fans are satisfied with CMR too.



I think most ranked SEC teams are satisfied with CMR. I never would have thought his record against ranked teams would be so bad .

Were the OC and DC that CMR had the first 4  years better then the current ones?


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 7, 2009)

justus3131 said:


> I kid you not.  Ask any Gator fan and they will say the same thing.  Goff was Spurrier's whipping post, and all Gator fans miss him.  Now Urban Meyer has the same relationship with Richt.


Goff was Spurriers.  Richt is on the losing end with Meyer, but only a 1-3 losing record with Meyer.  It has taken UF 20 years to make the series 47-37-2...And a whole lot can change in the SEC pretty fast...And I don't see Meyer teams putting up those beatdowns that the Ol' Ball Coach was doing.



BlackSmoke said:


> For his job, no. But the temp will rise for him to make some big time changes among his staff... i.e. Off and Def coordinators. Then if his loyal to his assistants is still too strong to make changes, then and only then would I say his seat is warming up



Blacksmoke is dead on with this.  Boo-Boo and Martin-Ez are prolly gone pretty soon. But most schools could only wish to have a caliber of characte coach like CMR



sleeze said:


> Yep , i agree, i think some coordinators are gonna be gone before Richt.



What part of CMR  not  going anywhere are you missing ?
UF wanting to hire a quality coach ?



ACguy said:


> I think most ranked SEC teams are satisfied with CMR. I never would have thought his record against ranked teams would be so bad .
> 
> Were the OC and DC that CMR had the first 4  years better then the current ones?



Richt has a 7-4 record against top 10 teams.

Yes the former DC was much better than the current DC.  Why do you think we are all burning him atr the stake ?  The guy isn't well liked at all by the fanbase and , he has allowed the defense to steadily decline over the last 4 ( ? ) years .
Bobo, can coordinate enough to put a few points up but, has become too predictable and not agressive enough.


Blacksmoke saide it best.  What is the sudeen fascination with CMR , from opposing fanbases ? 

It seems like the educated fanbases from other SEC teams are respectful of CMR and his abilities yet, some fans tend to want to flame for reasons that are unknown to all.  Perhaps it is a jealousy of the status CMR has with his fans and media ?  CMR isn't a man of questionable moral turpitude ; CMR isn't a coach of devious recruiting tactics or , a coach of libelous/slanderous acts with the media.  I would charge anyone to find a public fault in CMR. ( While CMR isn't perfect in any way , he is the coach of the Georgia Bulldogs Football team, and has been successfulAs a matter of fact, CMR post a better record over the last eight years than ....any ( ?) active coach with ONE team in the NCAA ( Urban Meyer is very similar, but with THREE teams : one minor DIV I in Bowling Green, one mid major DIV I in Utah, and one major DIV I in the Florida Gators)
They are seperated by 1 win in the win column ( Meyer 83, Richt 82) No other SEC coach comes close.  Bothe coaches have 2 SEC championships in their first 4 years as head coach. CMR also has a winning record against all other SEC teams, except Florida.  
I would just bet that the other SEC teams do just love CMR.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 8, 2009)

MCBUCK said:


> Goff was Spurriers.  Richt is on the losing end with Meyer, but only a 1-3 losing record with Meyer.  It has taken UF 20 years to make the series 47-37-2...And a whole lot can change in the SEC pretty fast...And I don't see Meyer teams putting up those beatdowns that the Ol' Ball Coach was doing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Did CMR go 1-2 against Zook?  UF has no interest in a coach that can't win a national championship in 8 year at a top program. We have a coach that has won 2 in 4 years .

Can you please give me  a link to the website that says CMR is  7-4 record against top 10 teams ? Here is a link to a website that says he is 3-8 against top 10 teams and 18-18 against top 25 teams . CMR is also *7-9* against top 25 teams the last 4 years and 2-4 against top 10 teams. In the last 4 years *Les Miles is 13-7 and  Meyer is 12-8* against top 25 teams.
http://www.cfbtrivia.com/cfbt_detai...&teamname=Georgia&yrk=on&yrr=on&yrl=01&yrh=10

Does UGA have much better talent under the current OC and DC? Because the team has not done much worst with them and the SEC the last 4 years is way better then it was in CMR's first 4 years.

There are atleast 4 coaches who have better records then CMR over the last 8 years with one team 

CMR does not have 2 SEC championships in his first 4 years  . He has one and so does Les Miles but Les Miles also has one of those things called a national championships  .


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 8, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Did CMR go 1-2 against Zook?  UF has no interest in a coach that can't win a national championship in 8 year at a top program. We have a coach that has won 2 in 4 years .
> 
> Can you please give me  a link to the website that says CMR is  7-4 record against top 10 teams ? Here is a link to a website that says he is 3-8 against top 10 teams and 18-18 against top 25 teams . CMR is also *7-9* against top 25 teams the last 4 years and 2-4 against top 10 teams. In the last 4 years *Les Miles is 13-7 and  Meyer is 12-8* against top 25 teams.
> http://www.cfbtrivia.com/cfbt_detai...&teamname=Georgia&yrk=on&yrr=on&yrl=01&yrh=10
> ...



There are atleast 4 coaches who have better records then CMR over the last 8 years with one team 


Name the coaches with the better record over the last eight years...Oh wait...here are the coaches with  80 wins in their first eight years
"RICHT IN THE "80 IN 8" CLUB 
Coach School, Record First 8 Seasons 
George Woodruff (1892-99) Pennsylvania, 102-6-2 
Pete Caroll (2001-current) Southern Cal., 88-15 
Bob Stoops (1999-2006) Oklahoma, 86-19 
Amos Alonzo Stagg (1890-97) Springfield, Chic., 85-33-7 
Barry Switzer (1973-80) Oklahoma, 83-9-2 
Urban Meyer (2001-current) B. Green, Utah, Fla., 83-17 
Mar "

Top 10 Coaches  For Last 10 Years
1. Urban Meyer, Florida-Utah-Bowling Green  
2. Pete Carroll, USC  
3. Nick Saban, LSU-Alabama  
4. Bob Stoops, Oklahoma  
5. Jim Tressel, Ohio State  
6. Mack Brown, Texas  
7. Mark Richt, Georgia  
8. Gary Patterson, TCU  
9. Tommy Tuberville, Auburn  
10. Rich Rodriguez, West Va.-Michigan  


"Record (*SEC)
 82-22 (48-19) 
Home / Away / Neutral
 42-9 / 30-4 / 10-9

Versus Ranked Teams (H/A/N)
 8-7 / 10-2 / 9-7

Versus Top 10 Teams (H/A/N)**7-6 against top 10
 1-1 / 3-1 / 3-4"

SEC East / *West / Non-Conference  
 27-13 / 21-6 / 34-3

Conference Record (H/A/*N)
 20-8 / 24-4 / 4-7 



2 SEC Championships (2002, 2005)--2 in 4 years
One of these was against Les Miles/LSU
4 SEC East Championships (2002, 2003, 2005, 2007)
***There's your two in 4 years****
Having problems counting to four ?

Sources are 
wikipedia.com
georgiadogs.com
si.com
espn.com
bleacherreport.com

Looks like I am through with this conversation.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 8, 2009)

MCBUCK said:


> There are atleast 4 coaches who have better records then CMR over the last 8 years with one team
> 
> Yes there is atleast 4 coaches  who have better records then CMR over the last 8 years with one team.
> CMR is 82-22 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Richt
> ...



Here is a qoute from your first post 


MCBUCK said:


> Bothe coaches have 2 SEC championships in their *first 4 years *as head coach. CMR also has a winning record against all other SEC teams, except Florida.
> I would just bet that the other SEC teams do just love CMR.



Now you want to change it to a 4 year period. CMR does have 2 SEC championships in a 4 year period but he does not have 2 in his *first 4 years *like you said first.  So you were wrong . I like how you change the wording once I proved you wrong  . Nick Saban has 2 SEC championships in his first 4 years(01,03) as a SEC head coach unlike CMR.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 9, 2009)

I personally believe that no coach should be fired regardless of how may games he may win or lose.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 9, 2009)

David Mills said:


> I personally believe that no coach should be fired regardless of how may games he may win or lose.



You must be in the minority over there.  What did yall go through, 9 maybe 10 coaches before you broke the bank for Little Nicky?  But hey it's cool, yall won 3,715 Ncs  a long time ago.  Hard to be humble when you're the proud owners of the Johnny's Auto Parts Poll NC.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 9, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You must be in the minority over there.  What did yall go through, 9 maybe 10 coaches before you broke the bank for Little Nicky?  But hey it's cool, yall won 3,715 Ncs  a long time ago.  Hard to be humble when you're the proud owners of the Johnny's Auto Parts Poll NC.



I actually lost count (coaches and NCs).  But that's all in the past and the only thing that matters is this year.

BTW, isn't this thread (by title) a little premature, it's only been one ball game and I'm certain UGA will win the rest.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You must be in the minority over there.  What did yall go through, 9 maybe 10 coaches before you broke the bank for Little Nicky?  But hey it's cool, yall won 3,715 Ncs  a long time ago.  Hard to be humble when you're the proud owners of the Johnny's Auto Parts Poll NC.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 9, 2009)

David Mills said:


> I actually lost count (coaches and NCs).  But that's all in the past and the only thing that matters is this year.
> 
> BTW, isn't this thread (by title) a little premature, it's only been one ball game and I'm certain UGA will win the rest.



You were also certain that Bama would win it last year.  Forgive me if I don't put much stock in your predictions.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 9, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You were also certain that Bama would win it last year.  Forgive me if I don't put much stock in your predictions.


No no no no, I did not say that (last year).

I'm just trying to provide an optimistic outlook for UGA.


----------



## centerc (Oct 12, 2009)

centerc said:


> The AD has already put him on the hot seat this year with the schedule. If they loose to Okla ST And mess around and not show up VS South Carolina then get thumped by Fla they will cut him loose before the season is over. Look what happened to Tubberville at AU and he went 13-0 a few years ago.


Looking bad for CMR


----------

